# I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



## American_Jihad

*I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*

David Coughlin
11/7/12


Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction. 

I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.

We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.

---

Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today


----------



## eots

Oh well...


----------



## RosieS

David Coughlin is more than welcome to take Mitt's advice and self-deport.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## edthecynic

YOU embarass America every day!


----------



## there4eyeM

I know how you feel; I had exactly the same response the morning I awoke to see Reagan had won in 1980.


----------



## mememe

Naive people!

WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE TO YOU WHAT CLOWN WILL VOICE AND IMPLEMENT POLICIES DEVISED BEHIND THE SCENES BY THOSE WHO RUN YOUR COUNTRY????!!!!!!!

Do you really believe you choose people who GOVERN you???!!!!!


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uhKYQo5AqQ&feature=youtu.be]OFFICIAL Fresh Juice Party video- "Where's Our Change" a song to President Obama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Buh bye.


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrXyLrTRXso&feature=related]Anonymous - Message to the American People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes

*I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*

I do not think anyone gives a shit. Obama is President for another 4 years, deal with it like a man and not a  girl.


----------



## Sarah G

And we're embarrassed to have you here, Jihad.


----------



## AmyNation

I often wonder if those whose love of America is contingent on America always agreeing with them wouldn't be better suited moving to a country where you don't have to worry about silly things like democracy.


----------



## NoNukes

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not *see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes.* It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



I live in Europe, and over here there was a collective sigh of relief Wednesday morning. You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfcs2QBw2PQ&feature=related]Anonymous - Message To Obama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

When I was younger and stupid when Clinton was in office, I once said within earshot of my mother that I am embarrassed to be an American because of Clinton.

She read me the riot act, as mom's can do quite well to their children.  She asked me what I have learned about the Founding Fathers - about the type of government we have and why we do not have kings or why we have three branches.  I answered her correctly, of course.  

Then she very sternly asked me if our Founders ever intended for a single man to be able to break the country or the American spirit.  I thought for a half of a second, and saw her point.

So, I say to anyone who is embarrassed about being an American to consider what my wise mother said to me.

I just don't get this attitude.


----------



## Si modo

As a post script, it is just as stupid to tell another to leave the country simply because you disagree with them.


----------



## jillian

American_Jihad said:


> I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



America is embarrassed that *you're* american.


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today


Obama's not a liberal, asshole!


----------



## American_Jihad

NoNukes said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> I do not think anyone gives a shit. Obama is President for another 4 years, deal with it like a man and not a  girl.



That's what I was trying to tell you cocksuckers for 8 yrs, now how do you like it...


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> That's what I was trying to tell you cocksuckers for 8 yrs, now how do you like it...


You were trying to warn people about an Obama Presidency right after Bush got re-elected in 2004?


----------



## TNHarley

I am ashamed of my president. But I am NOT ashamed to be an american. I might not be one in a few more years lol


----------



## HUGGY

I am Embarrassed to be an American Today

Good.  Now you know how many have felt about you for some time.


----------



## NoNukes

American_Jihad said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> I do not think anyone gives a shit. Obama is President for another 4 years, deal with it like a man and not a  girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was trying to tell you cocksuckers for 8 yrs, now how do you like it...
Click to expand...


You are not even making sense.


----------



## 52ndStreet

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



This President Obama has turned America into a Sodomy loving, capitulating, indecisive,
anti-christ loving, no morals, anti One man One woman family hating country.
Who needs this kind of reputation?


----------



## American_Jihad

NoNukes said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> I do not think anyone gives a shit. Obama is President for another 4 years, deal with it like a man and not a  girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was trying to tell you cocksuckers for 8 yrs, now how do you like it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not even making sense.
Click to expand...


Correction, I forgot you people can't think...

That's what I was trying to tell you cocksuckers for 8 yrs of *Bush whining*, now how do you like it.


----------



## American_Jihad

HUGGY said:


> I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> ...


----------



## mememe

NoNukes said:


> I live in Europe, and over here there was a collective sigh of relief Wednesday morning. You have no idea what you are talking about.



Where there was a "collective sigh of relief"?
I also live in "Europe", and to my observation no one gave a fuck.


----------



## American_Jihad

loinboy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's not a liberal, asshole!
Click to expand...


OK, so he's a liberal cocksucker!!!


----------



## American_Jihad

mememe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe, and over here there was a collective sigh of relief Wednesday morning. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where there was a "collective sigh of relief"?
> I also live in "Europe", and to my observation no one gave a fuck.
Click to expand...


I live on the Gulf and most folks here couldn't care less what eurabia thinks, but they will take you're vacation dollars...


----------



## GlobeOtter

Neither one ran on a platform for the next 4 years so I don't see why it matters that Obama didn't. The majority of people elected him so he is not anti american, maybe "your" america has changed in the past 200+ years.


----------



## NoNukes

mememe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe, and over here there was a collective sigh of relief Wednesday morning. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where there was a "collective sigh of relief"?
> I also live in "Europe", and to my observation no one gave a fuck.
Click to expand...


Not where I live.


----------



## American_Jihad

I feel like Michelle obongo did most of her life...







can you feel it...


----------



## HUGGY

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



It is good to see you have come clean and admit you are an embarrassment.  Honesty is the first step.


----------



## Article 15

American_Jihad said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe, and over here there was a collective sigh of relief Wednesday morning. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where there was a "collective sigh of relief"?
> I also live in "Europe", and to my observation no one gave a fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I live on the Gulf* and most folks here couldn't care less what eurabia thinks, but they will take you're vacation dollars...
Click to expand...


That makes sense.  I was stationed in Biloxi, MS for about a year.

The gulf coast states are full of backwards morons like yourself.


----------



## rdean

I'm not embarrassed to be an American.  But I am embarrassed we have a party in this country as ignorant as the Republican Party.

Doesn't believe in science.

Doesn't want to teach critical thinking.

Cheers when their leaders say they have no smart people.

Believe education is for snobs.

Believed the way to solve jobs being moved to China is to elect as president a pioneer in outsourcing jobs to China.

Believes Iraq was a "success".

Believes "supply and demand" is a wild liberal theory.

They are the laughingstock of the entire world and don't believe it.


----------



## rdean

rdean said:


> I'm not embarrassed to be an American.  But I am embarrassed we have a party in this country as ignorant as the Republican Party.
> 
> Doesn't believe in science.
> 
> Doesn't want to teach critical thinking.
> 
> Cheers when their leaders say they have no smart people.
> 
> Believe education is for snobs.
> 
> Believed the way to solve jobs being moved to China is to elect as president a pioneer in outsourcing jobs to China.
> 
> Believes Iraq was a "success".
> 
> Believes "supply and demand" is a wild liberal theory.
> 
> They are the laughingstock of the entire world and don't believe it.



Did I leave anything out?


----------



## Si modo

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American.  But I am embarrassed we have a party in this country as ignorant as the Republican Party.
> 
> Doesn't believe in science.
> 
> Doesn't want to teach critical thinking.
> 
> Cheers when their leaders say they have no smart people.
> 
> Believe education is for snobs.
> 
> Believed the way to solve jobs being moved to China is to elect as president a pioneer in outsourcing jobs to China.
> 
> Believes Iraq was a "success".
> 
> Believes "supply and demand" is a wild liberal theory.
> 
> They are the laughingstock of the entire world and don't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I leave anything out?
Click to expand...

Only 6% of Deanie-do's posts are bumped by others.


----------



## Toro

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



Plus, can you believe Americans voted for a Kenyan?


----------



## Hawkeye

I'm embarrassed your an American too!  and most likely a veteran disturbs me that much more


----------



## Katzndogz

I'm embarassed that we have a majority population of substance abusing degenerates that elected obama in the first place.  I can see Eurabia embracing obama, he's following the european model that has worked the way it was intended to work in Greece, Spain, Italy, Portugal and now France.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Poor David Coughlin.

Such a whiner.


----------



## rdean

Katzndogz said:


> I'm embarassed that we have a majority population of substance abusing degenerates that elected obama in the first place.  I can see Eurabia embracing obama, he's following the european model that has worked the way it was intended to work in Greece, Spain, Italy, Portugal and now France.



He wasn't elected by drunk and dumb as fuck rednecks.  






Did Romney hang out with this guy when he went to "Nascar"?  I don't think so.


----------



## The Infidel

RosieS said:


> David Coughlin is more than welcome to take Mitt's advice and self-deport.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You 1st bitch... Oh wait... You and your ilk didn't have the courage to branch out on your own, instead ya had to ruin what we had.

Fuk u Rosie!


----------



## The Infidel

rdean said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm embarassed that we have a majority population of substance abusing degenerates that elected obama in the first place.  I can see Eurabia embracing obama, he's following the european model that has worked the way it was intended to work in Greece, Spain, Italy, Portugal and now France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't elected by drunk and dumb as fuck rednecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Romney hang out with this guy when he went to "Nascar"?  I don't think so.
Click to expand...


Get back to me when you, the idiot victim, is worried one of those rednecks will kick in your door and take what you worked for.

That's what we rednecks deal with all the time.

Fuk u rderp!


----------



## The Infidel

American_Jihad said:


> I feel like Michelle obongo did most of her life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you feel it...


----------



## American_Jihad

rdean said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm embarassed that we have a majority population of substance abusing degenerates that elected obama in the first place.  I can see Eurabia embracing obama, he's following the european model that has worked the way it was intended to work in Greece, Spain, Italy, Portugal and now France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't elected by drunk and dumb as fuck rednecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Romney hang out with this guy when he went to "Nascar"?  I don't think so.
Click to expand...


At least those rednecks drink the beer. I heard you progressive/liberals get a box of wine and hook up one of those enema deals to it and take it up yo ass. Then if that ain't bad enough your friends come along and drink the wine out yo ass, G/D what a bunch of stank m/fer's. What's next with you guys, beastiality/bestiality?

...


----------



## American_Jihad

*A Black Woman Embarrassed by Obama*

March 21, 2014


BEGIN TRANSCRIPT

RUSH: Here's Siobhan in Columbia, Mississippi.  Hi, welcome, it's great to have you here.  It's Open Line Friday and you're next.

CALLER:  Hi.  I'm so happy to finally get through to you.  I have one major problem, and that's Barack Obama himself.  My problem is, as a black woman, I am embarrassed to be a black-American.  My grandmother is 94 years old, and I imagine that her and all of our ancestors that died and fought for what we're supposed to call freedom, this is not what they imagined of the first black president.  I mean, Congress is not doing their job.  They don't want to say anything that criticizes him.

RUSH:  Wait. Hang on. Siobhan, hang on, hang on.  You're very provocative here, and I need to pick your brain.

CALLER:  Ok.

RUSH:  'Cause you've said a number of things about which I have questions.  Your first thing, you said that you are embarrassed to be a black woman?

CALLER: Yes! To be black, period.

RUSH:  You know, I happened to see the other day, some white, feminist, female professor. She taught feminist studies somewhere, and I wish I had it in front of me.  I don't have it here, but she was saying how guilty she felt at being white, that she just wanted to rip her skin off and turn herself inside out.

CALLER:  Oh, don't (garbled).

RUSH:  She just can't stand living the life of luxury she has, given that it came on the backs of people of a different color. She's so guilty. She's so ashamed.

CALLER:  (Unintelligible)  That's what they want for people to feel guilty because of the fact that they're white.  I mean, being white has nothing to do with.  It's a matter of being educated.  I don't care whether you're black, white, purple, green, blue. I don't care.  This man can't even spell "respect."

...

A Black Woman Embarrassed by Obama - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Luddly Neddite

AmyNation said:


> I often wonder if those whose love of America is contingent on America always agreeing with them wouldn't be better suited moving to a country where you don't have to worry about silly things like democracy.



Russia awaits them. 

Hope they take Rush, American Jihad and that silly avatar with them. 

Speaking of which, haven't seen Amy Nation or American Jihad in a while. 

If only we could get rid of traitorous slime like Limbaugh.


----------



## dr.d

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



U should be...since u fall drastically short of American ideals of equality of opportunity and fulfillment personal ambition thru personal effort, regardless of race or accident of birth... since u make no effort to discover the truth about the prez of our great nation and in no way qualify for the honor and dignity that comes from appreciating his efforts to assist all citizens in achieving the promise of America...And for what? To indulge Urself in the hatred of the diversity that makes our country great?
Shame on u.
Why don't u just go and kiss Putin's ass...since u clearly don't qualify to proudly bear the stars and stripes...


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today


I'm embarrassed you're an American.


----------



## HUGGY

edthecynic said:


> YOU embarass America every day!



I'll cosign THAT!


----------



## American_Jihad

I'M ecstatic that the last four posters got wee weed up, typical liberals all...

4 4 1


----------



## HUGGY

American_Jihad said:


> I'M ecstatic that the last four posters got wee weed up, typical liberals all...
> 
> 4 4 1



You wouldn't know a "liberal" from anyone you look at in a crowd of people.

What YOU are is more important anyway.  

Your regurgitated bullshit reminds me more of what skinheads spew.

OR their predeccesors.. the morons from the Apalatians that make mooshine and rot their brains with the shit.

You are too much of a coward to just come out and admit you hate black people and if you had your druthers you would be happy if they were all still slaves.

AND if Obama's predeccesor hadn't screwed the pooch 40 ways to Sunday in every concievable fashion you might be able to make a rational argument that our current president has come up short.

The most powerful driving force in politics for the last 6 years isn't Barrack Obama you asinine twit...it is the mindless hatred of a black president and the stated goal above all others that his terms be made a failure.

People like you are not good Americans.  You are traitors that have caused more actual harm to this nation than all the terrorists combined.

But I'm sure THAT gives you pleasure.  Have a nice day asshole.


----------



## American_Jihad

HUGGY said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M ecstatic that the last four posters got wee weed up, typical liberals all...
> 
> 4 4 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know a "liberal" from anyone you look at in a crowd of people.
> 
> What YOU are is more important anyway.
> 
> Your regurgitated bullshit reminds me more of what skinheads spew.
> 
> OR their predeccesors.. the morons from the Apalatians that make mooshine and rot their brains with the shit.
> 
> You are too much of a coward to just come out and admit you hate black people and if you had your druthers you would be happy if they were all still slaves.
> 
> AND if Obama's predeccesor hadn't screwed the pooch 40 ways to Sunday in every concievable fashion you might be able to make a rational argument that our current president has come up short.
> 
> The most powerful driving force in politics for the last 6 years isn't Barrack Obama you asinine twit...it is the mindless hatred of a black president and the stated goal above all others that his terms be made a failure.
> 
> People like you are not good Americans.  You are traitors that have caused more actual harm to this nation than all the terrorists combined.
> 
> But I'm sure THAT gives you pleasure.  Have a nice day asshole.
Click to expand...


 Typical liberal swill, can't wait to hear from the other three morons...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



Nationalism is the problem. Longer we perpetuate the myth that 'Our country is our country' longer things will get worse for all. We are in fact just one planet, and one species. Imagine a hostile alien race showing up. Think they're only gonna wipe out some of us drawing the line at madeup borders? So why would we limit our compassion to what side of an invisible line people find themselves? We don't choose where we're born. And if you were absurdly fortunate enough to be born in the USA you should count your blessings and show a little humility.


----------



## Breakout

Semper Fi, My friend, Semper Fi


----------



## HUGGY

Delta4Embassy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is the problem. Longer we perpetuate the myth that 'Our country is our country' longer things will get worse for all. We are in fact just one planet, and one species. Imagine a hostile alien race showing up. Think they're only gonna wipe out some of us drawing the line at madeup borders? So why would we limit our compassion to what side of an invisible line people find themselves? We don't choose where we're born. And if you were absurdly fortunate enough to be born in the USA you should count your blessings and show a little humility.
Click to expand...


It's much worse than "nationalism".  Some have decided that when the NATION votes and makes it's will known that the LOSING PARTY is actually of more importance and "screw" the nation..if our PARTY does not win.  The scorched earth policy of some Americans is beyond traitorism ...attacking aliens not withstanding.


----------



## HUGGY

American_Jihad said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M ecstatic that the last four posters got wee weed up, typical liberals all...
> 
> 4 4 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know a "liberal" from anyone you look at in a crowd of people.
> 
> What YOU are is more important anyway.
> 
> Your regurgitated bullshit reminds me more of what skinheads spew.
> 
> OR their predeccesors.. the morons from the Apalatians that make mooshine and rot their brains with the shit.
> 
> You are too much of a coward to just come out and admit you hate black people and if you had your druthers you would be happy if they were all still slaves.
> 
> AND if Obama's predeccesor hadn't screwed the pooch 40 ways to Sunday in every concievable fashion you might be able to make a rational argument that our current president has come up short.
> 
> The most powerful driving force in politics for the last 6 years isn't Barrack Obama you asinine twit...it is the mindless hatred of a black president and the stated goal above all others that his terms be made a failure.
> 
> People like you are not good Americans.  You are traitors that have caused more actual harm to this nation than all the terrorists combined.
> 
> But I'm sure THAT gives you pleasure.  Have a nice day asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical liberal swill, can't wait to hear from the other three morons...
Click to expand...


You should keep in mind that your "scorched earth" reaction to Obama is a two way street.  If you think you can elect anyone that will not suffer revenge for what you have done to this country it is YOU that is the MORON.


----------



## Mojo2

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



And this was written almost a year and a half ago!

He's only gotten worse since then!

Another fine thread, AJ!


----------



## Katzndogz

HUGGY said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know a "liberal" from anyone you look at in a crowd of people.
> 
> What YOU are is more important anyway.
> 
> Your regurgitated bullshit reminds me more of what skinheads spew.
> 
> OR their predeccesors.. the morons from the Apalatians that make mooshine and rot their brains with the shit.
> 
> You are too much of a coward to just come out and admit you hate black people and if you had your druthers you would be happy if they were all still slaves.
> 
> AND if Obama's predeccesor hadn't screwed the pooch 40 ways to Sunday in every concievable fashion you might be able to make a rational argument that our current president has come up short.
> 
> The most powerful driving force in politics for the last 6 years isn't Barrack Obama you asinine twit...it is the mindless hatred of a black president and the stated goal above all others that his terms be made a failure.
> 
> People like you are not good Americans.  You are traitors that have caused more actual harm to this nation than all the terrorists combined.
> 
> But I'm sure THAT gives you pleasure.  Have a nice day asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical liberal swill, can't wait to hear from the other three morons...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should keep in mind that your "scorched earth" reaction to Obama is a two way street.  If you think you can elect anyone that will not suffer revenge for what you have done to this country it is YOU that is the MORON.
Click to expand...


Of course it will be revenge.  The nation is irredeemably broken.  The stresses will build up with each side wanting revenge and to stop the other side by any means until the final break.


----------



## HUGGY

Katzndogz said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical liberal swill, can't wait to hear from the other three morons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should keep in mind that your "scorched earth" reaction to Obama is a two way street.  If you think you can elect anyone that will not suffer revenge for what you have done to this country it is YOU that is the MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it will be revenge.  The nation is irredeemably broken.  The stresses will build up with each side wanting revenge and to stop the other side by any means until the final break.
Click to expand...


Well at least you are being honest and stating clearly that your goal is to destroy our country.  Al Kaida couldn't have put it any better.


----------



## Mojo2

HUGGY said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU embarass America every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cosign THAT!
Click to expand...


You need credit to be a cosigner and you got no credit around here.

In fact, you and your motley crew of traitors are the credit criminals of USMB.


----------



## Mojo2

HUGGY said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M ecstatic that the last four posters got wee weed up, typical liberals all...
> 
> 4 4 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know a "liberal" from anyone you look at in a crowd of people.
> 
> What YOU are is more important anyway.
> 
> Your regurgitated bullshit reminds me more of what skinheads spew.
> 
> OR their predeccesors.. the morons from the Apalatians that make mooshine and rot their brains with the shit.
> 
> You are too much of a coward to just come out and admit you hate black people and if you had your druthers you would be happy if they were all still slaves.
> 
> AND if Obama's predeccesor hadn't screwed the pooch 40 ways to Sunday in every concievable fashion you might be able to make a rational argument that our current president has come up short.
> 
> The most powerful driving force in politics for the last 6 years isn't Barrack Obama you asinine twit...it is the mindless hatred of a black president and the stated goal above all others that his terms be made a failure.
> 
> People like you are not good Americans.  You are traitors that have caused more actual harm to this nation than all the terrorists combined.
> 
> But I'm sure THAT gives you pleasure.  Have a nice day asshole.
Click to expand...


I'm Black and I'd bet AJ and I would get along just fine.

You belong on a deserted island where you can be most useful to humanity.


----------



## Mojo2

Sarah G said:


> And we're embarrassed to have you here, Jihad.



If ONLY you felt that way about ISLAMIC Jihadi then you'd gain greater respect.

But it's obvious you don't want respect or else you wouldn't post as you do.

Just look at the sows and swine who 'like' your slop.

They and you are wastes of space.


----------



## Mojo2

NoNukes said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not *see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes.* It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe, and over here there was a collective sigh of relief Wednesday morning. You have no idea what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


Europeans don't know der sheist from ze Shinola.


----------



## Katzndogz

HUGGY said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should keep in mind that your "scorched earth" reaction to Obama is a two way street.  If you think you can elect anyone that will not suffer revenge for what you have done to this country it is YOU that is the MORON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it will be revenge.  The nation is irredeemably broken.  The stresses will build up with each side wanting revenge and to stop the other side by any means until the final break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well at least you are being honest and stating clearly that your goal is to destroy our country.  Al Kaida couldn't have put it any better.
Click to expand...


If the nation is to preserve any of the principles and values that made it great the nation must divide.   Or it all goes down the liberal shitter.


----------



## Pogo

Mojo2 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not *see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes.* It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe, and over here there was a collective sigh of relief Wednesday morning. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europeans don't know der sheist from ze Shinola.
Click to expand...



The sad part about Amurrican_Jizzhat's OP...

Backdate the dateline 8 years and change "Obama" to "Bush" and it still works in every way.


----------



## American_Jihad

Delta4Embassy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is the problem. Longer we perpetuate the myth that 'Our country is our country' longer things will get worse for all. We are in fact just one planet, and one species. Imagine a hostile alien race showing up. Think they're only gonna wipe out some of us drawing the line at madeup borders? So why would we limit our compassion to what side of an invisible line people find themselves? We don't choose where we're born. And if you were absurdly fortunate enough to be born in the USA you should count your blessings and show a little humility.
Click to expand...


I feel for the progressive/liberal/socialist/commies/etc/etc of the world and it pains me to tell you people there will never be a UTOPIA in this world. There is a way to get to utopia and here is a hint---> @UTOPIA...


----------



## American_Jihad

HUGGY said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is the problem. Longer we perpetuate the myth that 'Our country is our country' longer things will get worse for all. We are in fact just one planet, and one species. Imagine a hostile alien race showing up. Think they're only gonna wipe out some of us drawing the line at madeup borders? So why would we limit our compassion to what side of an invisible line people find themselves? We don't choose where we're born. And if you were absurdly fortunate enough to be born in the USA you should count your blessings and show a little humility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much worse than "nationalism".  Some have decided that when the NATION votes and makes it's will known that the LOSING PARTY is actually of more importance and "screw" the nation..if our PARTY does not win.  The scorched earth policy of some Americans is beyond traitorism ...attacking aliens not withstanding.
Click to expand...


That sounds like the demorats during the bush administration when you should have stopped after 8 yrs but your still on his back. Some people want to bring bush up on war crimes and if they do that obongo is next and every potus forward, you morons...


----------



## HUGGY

Katzndogz said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it will be revenge.  The nation is irredeemably broken.  The stresses will build up with each side wanting revenge and to stop the other side by any means until the final break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you are being honest and stating clearly that your goal is to destroy our country.  Al Kaida couldn't have put it any better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the nation is to preserve any of the principles and values that made it great *the nation must divide.*   Or it all goes down the liberal shitter.
Click to expand...


Really?  How so?  Be specific.

You all keep babbling on and on about the horrid "liberals" and what pray tell has the republican party done lately to make this a better nation?

The GOP used to tackle the big problems like in Eisenhower's day...even Nixon tried to do good before he got stupid with his paranoia but religious scumbags and a handfull of wealthy self serving men like Cheney, Clinton(faux democrat) have turned the party and the country into a fascist state only serving Walmart, The Saudis, Murdoch and China.  

The Tea Baggers are a stupid band of fools being used by big money like trained monkeys.

Why don't you describe exactly how you think the country should be divided?


----------



## HUGGY

Mojo2 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M ecstatic that the last four posters got wee weed up, typical liberals all...
> 
> 4 4 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know a "liberal" from anyone you look at in a crowd of people.
> 
> What YOU are is more important anyway.
> 
> Your regurgitated bullshit reminds me more of what skinheads spew.
> 
> OR their predeccesors.. the morons from the Apalatians that make mooshine and rot their brains with the shit.
> 
> You are too much of a coward to just come out and admit you hate black people and if you had your druthers you would be happy if they were all still slaves.
> 
> AND if Obama's predeccesor hadn't screwed the pooch 40 ways to Sunday in every concievable fashion you might be able to make a rational argument that our current president has come up short.
> 
> The most powerful driving force in politics for the last 6 years isn't Barrack Obama you asinine twit...it is the mindless hatred of a black president and the stated goal above all others that his terms be made a failure.
> 
> People like you are not good Americans.  You are traitors that have caused more actual harm to this nation than all the terrorists combined.
> 
> But I'm sure THAT gives you pleasure.  Have a nice day asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Black and I'd bet AJ and I would get along just fine.
> 
> You belong on a deserted island where you can be most useful to humanity.
Click to expand...


I'm white and I'm absolutely certain that I have more black friends than you do.  I don't read your posts much so I don't really know you but from what little I have read you seem to have lost your identity.


----------



## American_Jihad

Pogo said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Europe, and over here there was a collective sigh of relief Wednesday morning. You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans don't know der sheist from ze Shinola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part about Amurrican_Jizzhat's OP...
> 
> Backdate the dateline 8 years and change "Obama" to "Bush" and it still works in every way.
Click to expand...


Poor Poogoo, you sound down and need someone to lift up your spirits, good luck...


----------



## SmedlyButler

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



Your clipped and pasted blurb is from a source called "American Thinker". You should exercise you right to become one.


----------



## American_Jihad

SmedlyButler said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your clipped and pasted blurb is from a source called "American Thinker". You should exercise you right to become one.
Click to expand...


Passing a stream, Diogenes saw a boy drinking out of his hands. "A child has beaten me in simplicity," he said, throwing away his cup.

@ least I'm not a hack, J/A...


----------



## Esmeralda

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*



Quite seriously, I think America is embarrassed each and every day by people like you trying to speak for America.  It is crushingly embarrassing that people who think like you do are Americans.  In fact,  the world over, people laugh and scoff at Americans like you.


----------



## Statistikhengst

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



This article is a butthurt op ed from the day after the 2012 GE and you are publishing it now? Really?

wow...


----------



## mamooth

To be fair, AJ's original parroting of the sore-loserdom bit was posted right after the election. He just reactivated the thread with a more recent piece of sore-loserdom from Rush, which got everyone laughing again at his original sore-loserdom.


----------



## HUGGY

mamooth said:


> To be fair, AJ's original parroting of the sore-loserdom bit was posted right after the election. He just reactivated the thread with a more recent piece of sore-loserdom from Rush, which got everyone laughing again at his original sore-loserdom.



I can understand the sore loserdom.  Too weak to get the job done...message to stupid delivered from clown like candidates.

BUT...

The willfull subversion is beyond the pale.  Can't win elections or convince the American people of your platform?  

No problem... just destroy any opportunity for the majority to realize what they voted for.

These people must NEVER be allowed to have power again.  They are like a disease that must be eliminated from the body of our nation by any conceivable means.

I don't care if they must go kicking and screaming.. as long as they are shown the door.


----------



## Pogo

American_Jihad said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your clipped and pasted blurb is from a source called "American Thinker". You should exercise you right to become one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing a stream, Diogenes saw a boy drinking out of his hands. "A child has beaten me in simplicity," he said, throwing away his cup.
> 
> @ least I'm not a hack, J/A...
Click to expand...


No? uh... check your own signature, Jizzboy.  
You stop in every night just after the bars close to cut and paste somebody else's words with no ideas of your own that aren't regurgitated, in a hundred butthurt threads whining over the fact that ideas exist that contradict yours, threads that would rightfully wither and die if you didn't keep bumping them.

But you're not a hack, nope.


----------



## American_Jihad

Esmeralda said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite seriously, I think America is embarrassed each and every day by people like you trying to speak for America.  It is crushingly embarrassing that people who think like you do are Americans.  In fact,  the world over, people laugh and scoff at Americans like you.
Click to expand...


All I did was post an article you stupid wench, people laugh and scoff at stupid rabid liberals like you...


----------



## American_Jihad

Statistikhengst said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article is a butthurt op ed from the day after the 2012 GE and you are publishing it now? Really?
> 
> wow...
Click to expand...


ROLMAO, another rabid liberal that can't read dates or comprehend...


----------



## American_Jihad

mamooth said:


> To be fair, AJ's original parroting of the sore-loserdom bit was posted right after the election. He just reactivated the thread with a more recent piece of sore-loserdom from Rush, which got everyone laughing again at his original sore-loserdom.



Poor maMOO, you felt left out of getting ridiculed, ok. So you're another typical liberal that wants to put in their 2%  B/S reponse, happy now?...


----------



## American_Jihad

HUGGY said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, AJ's original parroting of the sore-loserdom bit was posted right after the election. He just reactivated the thread with a more recent piece of sore-loserdom from Rush, which got everyone laughing again at his original sore-loserdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand the sore loserdom.  Too weak to get the job done...message to stupid delivered from clown like candidates.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> The willfull subversion is beyond the pale.  Can't win elections or convince the American people of your platform?
> 
> No problem... just destroy any opportunity for the majority to realize what they voted for.
> 
> These people must NEVER be allowed to have power again.  They are like a disease that must be eliminated from the body of our nation by any conceivable means.
> 
> I don't care if they must go kicking and screaming.. as long as they are shown the door.
Click to expand...


BUGGY, again with the plwl swill...


----------



## American_Jihad

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your clipped and pasted blurb is from a source called "American Thinker". You should exercise you right to become one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passing a stream, Diogenes saw a boy drinking out of his hands. "A child has beaten me in simplicity," he said, throwing away his cup.
> 
> @ least I'm not a hack, J/A...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No? uh... check your own signature, Jizzboy.
> You stop in every night just after the bars close to cut and paste somebody else's words with no ideas of your own that aren't regurgitated, in a hundred butthurt threads whining over the fact that ideas exist that contradict yours, threads that would rightfully wither and die if you didn't keep bumping them.
> 
> But you're not a hack, nope.
Click to expand...


Poogoo, the sig is there for a reason, your reponse to it is proof it works...
BTW I don't hack Sig/Quotes like yo buddy smellybutthurt... 

2 4 1


----------



## Wry Catcher

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



I am ashamed every time I read a post from someone like you.  The world can read your words and many will assume that all Americans are Neo fascist callous conservatives, motivated by greed, fear and the hate for anyone different in race or creed from white Anglo Saxon (faux) Christians.


----------



## American_Jihad

Wry Catcher said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ashamed every time I read a post from someone like you.  The world can read your words and many will assume that all Americans are Neo fascist callous conservatives, motivated by greed, fear and the hate for anyone different in race or creed from white Anglo Saxon (faux) Christians.
Click to expand...


Another Crybaby that felt left out and he's got more plwl swill like BUGGY and long winded. Are you guys tag team PARTNERS...

2 4 1


----------



## Wry Catcher

American_Jihad said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ashamed every time I read a post from someone like you.  The world can read your words and many will assume that all Americans are Neo fascist callous conservatives, motivated by greed, fear and the hate for anyone different in race or creed from white Anglo Saxon (faux) Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Crybaby that felt left out and he's got more plwl swill like BUGGY. Are you guys tag team PARTNERS...
> 
> 2 4 1
Click to expand...


Fuck off, I'm no crybaby and you're an embarrassment to all real Americans.  I spent a career listening to punks much like you.  Tough guys only when safely secured in a cage (or behind their keyboard).


----------



## American_Jihad

Wry Catcher said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ashamed every time I read a post from someone like you.  The world can read your words and many will assume that all Americans are Neo fascist callous conservatives, motivated by greed, fear and the hate for anyone different in race or creed from white Anglo Saxon (faux) Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Crybaby that felt left out and he's got more plwl swill like BUGGY. Are you guys tag team PARTNERS...
> 
> 2 4 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off, I'm no crybaby and you're an embarrassment to all real Americans.  I spent a career listening to punks much like you.  Tough guys only when safely secured in a cage (or behind their keyboard).
Click to expand...




...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

*



			Barack Obama is not my president
		
Click to expand...

*
Well, he's the president, regardless of whether or not YOU lay claim to him. 

There isn't another prez, so I guess Obama still gets to submit budgets and decide who gets taken out by the drones. I know It's hard to accept, but Obama is the president and sticking your head in the sand or holding your breath till he steps down, doesn't change it. 

Someone doesn't like Obama? OMG! who would have thought that the president would be not be accepted by EVERYONE! 

In the meantime, please keep the extreme exaggerations and silly non-issues coming - otherwise, I would have nothing to do in between calls.


----------



## Darkwind

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today


I am not embarrassed to be an American.  I am embarrassed Barak Obama is an American.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Darkwind said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> I am not embarrassed to be an American.  I am embarrassed Barak Obama is an American.
Click to expand...


Why?  And be explicit, because most right wingers are too stupid to explain and justify their opinion (because most are bigots and racists, and thus not willfully ignorant).


----------



## American_Jihad

Mad_Cabbie said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Well, he's the president, regardless of whether or not YOU lay claim to him.
> 
> There isn't another prez, so I guess Obama still gets to submit budgets and decide who gets taken out by the drones. I know It's hard to accept, but Obama is the president and sticking your head in the sand or holding your breath till he steps down, doesn't change it.
> 
> Someone doesn't like Obama? OMG! who would have thought that the president would be not be accepted by EVERYONE!
> 
> In the meantime, please keep the extreme exaggerations and silly non-issues coming - otherwise, I would have nothing to do in between calls.



Steven, I see your sig and raise you a





...


----------



## MaryL

Look at the long term overall picture. In a hundred years, what is Obama's legacy going to be? First non- white elected. Ambivalent about that. Created a phony entitlement that wasn't  implied in the Constitution. It's been done before. As a contemporary of that  man, I am thinking we could have done better. In any sense you want to take it.
P.S. I didn't vote for him. Ever.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MaryL said:


> Look at the long term overall picture. In a hundred years, what is Obama's legacy going to be? First non- white elected. Ambivalent about that. Created a phony entitlement that wasn't  implied in the Constitution. It's been done before. As a contemporary of that  man, I am thinking we could have done better. In any sense you want to take it.
> P.S. I didn't vote for him. Ever.



I'm curious ... Why did you drag up this old bullshit thread to add more bullshit lies to it?

If you want to talk about entitlement, how about EMTALA - free health care, meaning the Dems are paying for lazy rw's who don't want to pay for their own health care. We Dems are also paying for illegals to have their babies and abortions but the right has been fine with that. 

Now that people have to pay for their health care, some on the right are hysterical. 

Yes, we could have done ObamaCare better but, if you remember, the Repubs have fought this every inch of the way. They obstructed, lied and then wasted more than $50million tax payer dollars on their admittedly phony votes against it.


----------



## Darkwind

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American.  But I am embarrassed we have a party in this country as ignorant as the Republican Party.
> 
> Doesn't believe in science.
> 
> Doesn't want to teach critical thinking.
> 
> Cheers when their leaders say they have no smart people.
> 
> Believe education is for snobs.
> 
> Believed the way to solve jobs being moved to China is to elect as president a pioneer in outsourcing jobs to China.
> 
> Believes Iraq was a "success".
> 
> Believes "supply and demand" is a wild liberal theory.
> 
> They are the laughingstock of the entire world and don't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I leave anything out?
Click to expand...

Just the truth.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Darkwind said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American.  But I am embarrassed we have a party in this country as ignorant as the Republican Party.
> 
> Doesn't believe in science.
> 
> Doesn't want to teach critical thinking.
> 
> Cheers when their leaders say they have no smart people.
> 
> Believe education is for snobs.
> 
> Believed the way to solve jobs being moved to China is to elect as president a pioneer in outsourcing jobs to China.
> 
> Believes Iraq was a "success".
> 
> Believes "supply and demand" is a wild liberal theory.
> 
> They are the laughingstock of the entire world and don't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I leave anything out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the truth.
Click to expand...



Which truth?

The question is meant in an honest way.


----------



## American_Jihad




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Synthaholic

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*


That's because you're a wingnut.  Liberals are NEVER embarrassed to be American.

Never.


----------



## Vigilante

]





Synthaholic said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're a wingnut.  Liberals are NEVER embarrassed to be American.
> 
> Never.
Click to expand...


*Never???*...you LOST again!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm not embarrassed to be an American ever!  Regardless of our president's bumbling ways, we are still the best country in the world, IMO.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> I'm not embarrassed to be an American ever!  Regardless of our president's bumbling ways, we are still the best country in the world, IMO.


He just bumbled to 300,000 new jobs in February!  



He's gonna bumble his way to Mount Rushmore.


----------



## Vigilante

CNN Overjoyed by Phony Jobless Numbers March 06, 2015






RUSH: CNN -- they could barely keep their clothes on reporting this.  Nobody knows the truth of anything.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American ever!  Regardless of our president's bumbling ways, we are still the best country in the world, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> He just bumbled to 300,000 new jobs in February!
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna bumble his way to Mount Rushmore.
Click to expand...


Lol!    You keep telling yourself that.  A lot of jobs now are part time, not very well paying and/or temp jobs.    Also, those statistics do not count people who have exhausted their unemployment benefits.  I will admit though that the economy does seem to be improving.  Does that have anything to do with Mr. Obama?  Or is it just an upturn because the economy goes through cycles, depending on a lot of different factors?


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American ever!  Regardless of our president's bumbling ways, we are still the best country in the world, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> He just bumbled to 300,000 new jobs in February!
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna bumble his way to Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!    You keep telling yourself that.  A lot of jobs now are part time, not very well paying and/or temp jobs.    Also, those statistics do not count people who have exhausted their unemployment benefits.  I will admit though that the economy does seem to be improving.  Does that have anything to do with Mr. Obama?  Or is it just an upturn because the economy goes through cycles, depending on a lot of different factors?
Click to expand...

That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y


----------



## American_Jihad

*I’m Not Proud That We Elected Obama*
When politics becomes personal it can lose perspective.

By Aaron Goldstein – 12.22.14






In an interview that was broadcast last night on _60 Minutes, _retiring Oklahoma Republican Senator Tom Coburn proclaimed, “I’m proud of our country for electing Barack Obama.”

Senator Coburn is to be admired for his years as a watchdog on the spending habits of Congress and bureaucrats in the federal government. While I was certainly well aware of Coburn’s friendship with Obama, which developed when they were in the Senate, I am nevertheless disappointed to hear that he is proud this country elected Barack Obama to the White House.

Senator Coburn might very well love Barack Obama as a man and with it the content of his character. Alas, I do not love Barack Obama much less admire his character. I’m not proud that we elected Barack Obama to be President of the United States.

I’m not proud of President Obama when he says we’ve entered a new era of responsibility and then spends his entire presidency blaming President Bush, ATMs, the Arab Spring and tsunamis and a myriad of other excuses for his woes.

I’m not proud of President Obama for his contempt for our allies whether through abandoning missile defense in Poland and the Czech Republic, his unwillingness to secure Ukraine’s sovereignty against Russian aggression, and his vilification of the State of Israel. Nor am I proud of him for leaving Chris Stevens and three other Americans to fend for themselves in Benghazi and then claim the attack was a result of a silly Internet film about Muhammad rather than a well-coordinated terrorist attack that just happened to occur on the 11th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks.

I’m not proud of President Obama’s endless apologies for America’s ills to countries who have far more to be ashamed of than us. It is these kinds of apologies that led Obama to normalize relations with a Cuba that is totalitarian now as it was half a century ago. I’m not proud of President Obama for giving the Castros not only a lifeline, but the entire store. I’m not proud of President Obama for giving Cuban dissidents the back of his hand just as I wasn’t proud when he did the same to Iranians clamoring for democracy when he said it wasn’t our place to meddle in Iran’s “elections.”

I’m not proud of President Obama when he refers to corpsman as “corpsemen.”

I’m not proud of President Obama for exchanging five top Taliban officials in exchange for one army deserter.

I’m not proud of President Obama when he tells us he has no strategy to deal with ISIS. I’m not proud of President Obama when he says ISIS isn’t Islamic. I’m not proud of President Obama when he refers to ISIS as the “jayvee squad” and then denying he ever said any such thing.

...

With 25 months left in his White House tenure, I’m afraid there will be ample time for Barack Obama to say and do plenty more things which will not make me proud that we elected him President.

I’m Not Proud That We Elected Obama


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American ever!  Regardless of our president's bumbling ways, we are still the best country in the world, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> He just bumbled to 300,000 new jobs in February!
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna bumble his way to Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!    You keep telling yourself that.  A lot of jobs now are part time, not very well paying and/or temp jobs.    Also, those statistics do not count people who have exhausted their unemployment benefits.  I will admit though that the economy does seem to be improving.  Does that have anything to do with Mr. Obama?  Or is it just an upturn because the economy goes through cycles, depending on a lot of different factors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
Click to expand...


The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American ever!  Regardless of our president's bumbling ways, we are still the best country in the world, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> He just bumbled to 300,000 new jobs in February!
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna bumble his way to Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!    You keep telling yourself that.  A lot of jobs now are part time, not very well paying and/or temp jobs.    Also, those statistics do not count people who have exhausted their unemployment benefits.  I will admit though that the economy does seem to be improving.  Does that have anything to do with Mr. Obama?  Or is it just an upturn because the economy goes through cycles, depending on a lot of different factors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
Click to expand...


Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American ever!  Regardless of our president's bumbling ways, we are still the best country in the world, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> He just bumbled to 300,000 new jobs in February!
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna bumble his way to Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!    You keep telling yourself that.  A lot of jobs now are part time, not very well paying and/or temp jobs.    Also, those statistics do not count people who have exhausted their unemployment benefits.  I will admit though that the economy does seem to be improving.  Does that have anything to do with Mr. Obama?  Or is it just an upturn because the economy goes through cycles, depending on a lot of different factors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
Click to expand...


I am just relaying information here.


----------



## charwin95

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed to be an American ever!  Regardless of our president's bumbling ways, we are still the best country in the world, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> He just bumbled to 300,000 new jobs in February!
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna bumble his way to Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!    You keep telling yourself that.  A lot of jobs now are part time, not very well paying and/or temp jobs.    Also, those statistics do not count people who have exhausted their unemployment benefits.  I will admit though that the economy does seem to be improving.  Does that have anything to do with Mr. Obama?  Or is it just an upturn because the economy goes through cycles, depending on a lot of different factors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
Click to expand...


Exactly.... Anything bad happen Obama is responsible, only part timers unemployment numbers is wrong.... But when good ones come NO it's not Obama. 
Total of 271,000 added in October NAH that's not true it's not happening. Obama did not create those jobs. Gas is so expensive it's Obamas fault. Gas prices went down tremendously. No Obama didn't do anything to bring the prices down. Thousands of people working for the petroleum industry got laid off because of oil prices. ITS OBAMA'S FAULT. What a bunch of hypocrites. 
I am VERY proud as an American.


----------



## Wry Catcher

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



I've been embarrassed that you are an American since the first post of yours I read.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm not embarrassed to be an American, but I am embarrassed by those who claim to represent us.


----------



## LoneLaugher

ChrisL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He just bumbled to 300,000 new jobs in February!
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna bumble his way to Mount Rushmore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!    You keep telling yourself that.  A lot of jobs now are part time, not very well paying and/or temp jobs.    Also, those statistics do not count people who have exhausted their unemployment benefits.  I will admit though that the economy does seem to be improving.  Does that have anything to do with Mr. Obama?  Or is it just an upturn because the economy goes through cycles, depending on a lot of different factors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
Click to expand...


When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?


----------



## ChrisL

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!    You keep telling yourself that.  A lot of jobs now are part time, not very well paying and/or temp jobs.    Also, those statistics do not count people who have exhausted their unemployment benefits.  I will admit though that the economy does seem to be improving.  Does that have anything to do with Mr. Obama?  Or is it just an upturn because the economy goes through cycles, depending on a lot of different factors?
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
Click to expand...


If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.


----------



## LoneLaugher

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
Click to expand...


ODS is a bitch.


----------



## Pogo

Wry Catcher said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been embarrassed that you are an American since the first post of yours I read.
Click to expand...


The odd thing about Murkin Jizzhat is that he never posts anything of his own.  It's always a cut-n-paste from somebody else's page, as if the rest of us are too stoopid to know how to read the internets.

I guess he's embarrassed.  

Ain't dat right, Jizzhat?


----------



## guno

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
Click to expand...


For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required


----------



## ChrisL

guno said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
Click to expand...


No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.


----------



## ChrisL

guno said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
Click to expand...


When was the last time you looked for a fucking job anyway?  Lol.  Stick to what you know about.  It's not the job market obviously.


----------



## ChrisL

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ODS is a bitch.
Click to expand...


And you . . . when was the last time you looked for a job, you dishonest SOB?  I know you are a partisan Obama ass sucker.  His crap is all over your face!


----------



## ChrisL

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ODS is a bitch.
Click to expand...


ODS?  Obama Dick Sucking Syndrome?   So THAT is what your problem is.  It's all so clear now.


----------



## ChrisL

Now, I'm not one of those Obama haters who constantly talks shit about him, calls him "Hussein", talks about him being a Muslim or a Kenyan or not a citizen, blah, blah, blah.  I don't hate the guy.  I am just living in reality unlike most of you retirees who spend most of your time on a fucking message board and NOT out there looking for work!  The job market is NOT so great.  That is just the truth.


----------



## LoneLaugher

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ODS is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you . . . when was the last time you looked for a job, you dishonest SOB?  I know you are a partisan Obama ass sucker.  His crap is all over your face!
Click to expand...


Say what? 

I own my job.

You might want to check your personality for flaws when considering why you can't land a good gig.


----------



## LoneLaugher

ChrisL said:


> Now, I'm not one of those Obama haters who constantly talks shit about him, calls him "Hussein", talks about him being a Muslim or a Kenyan or not a citizen, blah, blah, blah.  I don't hate the guy.  I am just living in reality unlike most of you retirees who spend most of your time on a fucking message board and NOT out there looking for work!  The job market is NOT so great.  That is just the truth.



It's better than it was 7 years ago. Is it not?


----------



## LoneLaugher

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ODS is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ODS?  Obama Dick Sucking Syndrome?   So THAT is what your problem is.  It's all so clear now.
Click to expand...


You've gotten upset. Poor girl.


----------



## ChrisL

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ODS is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you . . . when was the last time you looked for a job, you dishonest SOB?  I know you are a partisan Obama ass sucker.  His crap is all over your face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say what?
> 
> I own my job.
> 
> You might want to check your personality for flaws when considering why you can't land a good gig.
Click to expand...


I already did land a job, again showing what you know which is pretty much NOTHING.  The point is, there aren't a lot of good jobs out there.  Why don't you just admit that you don't have a fucking clue.


----------



## ChrisL

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm not one of those Obama haters who constantly talks shit about him, calls him "Hussein", talks about him being a Muslim or a Kenyan or not a citizen, blah, blah, blah.  I don't hate the guy.  I am just living in reality unlike most of you retirees who spend most of your time on a fucking message board and NOT out there looking for work!  The job market is NOT so great.  That is just the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than it was 7 years ago. Is it not?
Click to expand...


Not much.  A lot of jobs are now temporary or part time.


----------



## ChrisL

This is from 2013, but I don't see that things have changed too much.  

Hiring anything but full-time jobs

The number of Americans finding part-time jobs has surged this year, with more than three times as many getting only part-time work as opposed to full-time jobs, according to Labor Department data. That's the opposite of what happened last year, when full-time hires far outstripped part-time ones.

At the same time, the ranks of temps has exploded: A record 2.7 million people held these positions in July, up from 2.5 million a year ago.

While companies have been beefing up their temporary and part-time payrolls in recent years, the trend has accelerated in 2013, with an especially large jump in part-time hiring in June.

There has been much speculation -- and some anecdotal evidence -- that employers are trying to keep their headcount down so they aren't subject to Obamacare rules. But economic uncertainty and a lack of consumer demand are still the predominant reasons why employers are shying away from hiring full-time workers, experts said.


----------



## ChrisL

Obama isn't that awful, but he certainly isn't that GREAT either.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> Obama isn't that awful, but he certainly isn't that GREAT either.



nice guy-----but just not the right fit for the times


----------



## American_Jihad

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm not one of those Obama haters who constantly talks shit about him, calls him "Hussein", talks about him being a Muslim or a Kenyan or not a citizen, blah, blah, blah.  I don't hate the guy.  I am just living in reality unlike most of you retirees who spend most of your time on a fucking message board and NOT out there looking for work!  The job market is NOT so great.  That is just the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than it was 7 years ago. Is it not?
Click to expand...

Wanna know who rec the economy, it happened the last two years of the Bush administration...

The *One Hundred Tenth United States Congress* was the meeting of the legislative branch of the United States federal government, between January 3, 2007, and January 3, 2009, during the last two years of the second term of President George W. Bush. It was composed of the Senate and the House of Representatives. The apportionment of seats in the House was based on the 2000 U.S. census.

The Democratic Party controlled a majority in both chambers for the first time since the end of the 103rd Congress in 1995. Although the Democrats held fewer than 50 Senate seats, they had an operational majority because the two independent senators caucused with the Democrats for organizational purposes. No Democratic-held seats had fallen to the Republican Party in the 2006 elections.[2] Democrat Nancy Pelosi became the first woman Speaker of the House.[3] The House also received the first Muslim (Keith Ellison)[4][5] and Buddhist (Hank Johnson and Mazie Hirono)[6] members of Congress.

Then you had two years with obongo and you didn't do anything but bailed out and gave money away to his bundlers and gave us a healthcare nightmare, so STFU...


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
Click to expand...


Not really sure where medical field you work but nurses and doctors do become obsolete. That is a fact. To avoid career crisis they do take refresh courses. The same with Engineers. 
If you work in medical fields you know that it never slowed down because no matter what people still get sick and sicker. 
This year I added total of 137 new employees the best in last 6 years. I can assure you that life and jobs are better than 6 or 7 years ago. New cars, new home, appliances, smart phone, computers, medical instruments, new building..... SALES ARE ALL UP.  Shortage of Inventory of home for sales. The only area where it went bad is the prices of gas which is good for the America. So I'm not sure where and what is your indications.


----------



## American_Jihad

Pogo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been embarrassed that you are an American since the first post of yours I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The odd thing about Murkin Jizzhat is that he never posts anything of his own.  It's always a cut-n-paste from somebody else's page, as if the rest of us are too stoopid to know how to read the internets.
> 
> I guess he's embarrassed.
> 
> Ain't dat right, Jizzhat?
Click to expand...

You fn liberals don't like me exposing the leftwing so you resort to using salunsky's rules for radicals #5 which I also use along with #6.
And a name like pogo, sounds like some ones hammering yo moronic ass...


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really sure where medical field you work but nurses and doctors do become obsolete. That is a fact. To avoid career crisis they do take refresh courses. The same with Engineers.
> If you work in medical fields you know that it never slowed down because no matter what people still get sick and sicker.
> This year I added total of 137 new employees the best in last 6 years. I can assure you that life and jobs are better than 6 or 7 years ago. New cars, new home, appliances, smart phone, computers, medical instruments, new building..... SALES ARE ALL UP.  Shortage of Inventory of home for sales. The only area where it went bad is the prices of gas which is good for the America. So I'm not sure where and what is your indications.
Click to expand...


You are missing the point.  I'm not talking about nurses and doctors.  I'm talking about those of us who work in support positions.  MAs, CNAs, people on the administrative side of the medical field.  I'm an MT, and I was looking for a part time job to supplement my income.  Of course, I could have gotten another part time job as an MT anywhere, but I wanted something different.  There are not many jobs out there.  That is just a fact.  A lot of them will only hire part time employees.  Did you miss the link I posted?  This is something a lot of employers are doing now!!


----------



## guno

ChrisL said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
Click to expand...



Strange, here in NC plenty of full time jobs with benefits for skilled people in the medical and engineering field, in fact I get calls daily from employers and recruiters , Not just locally but all over the country for Engineering. After the first of the year I am going back to work at a very good salary, although we do have a large medical and biotech industry in Raleigh Durham, also Engineering and software a lot of jobs go begging , the community colleges are going full bore to train people in these industries.


----------



## guno

ChrisL said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time you looked for a fucking job anyway?  Lol.  Stick to what you know about.  It's not the job market obviously.
Click to expand...

I don't have to look , I retired last year and get calls daily and I am going back to work after the first of the year with a fortune 500 company at a very good salary in my Field of Engineering


----------



## Pogo

American_Jihad said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been embarrassed that you are an American since the first post of yours I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The odd thing about Murkin Jizzhat is that he never posts anything of his own.  It's always a cut-n-paste from somebody else's page, as if the rest of us are too stoopid to know how to read the internets.
> 
> I guess he's embarrassed.
> 
> Ain't dat right, Jizzhat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fn liberals don't like me exposing the leftwing so you resort to using salunsky's rules for radicals #5 which I also use along with #6.
> And a name like pogo, sounds like some ones hammering yo moronic ass...
Click to expand...


"Salunsky" huh?
Wasn't he a pitcher with the Angels?

Now I can see why you don't write your own stuff.  Same reason I don't do a whole lot of brain surgeries.  

But gosh whiz Jizzhat, keep those cut 'n' paste articles comin', because we po ulliterate folx out heah ain't got no cloo how tuh read the internets or look up shit.  Why if'n we could do dat, we might even git smart enough to, I dunno, actually talk about things and express opinions and shit.


----------



## ChrisL

guno said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, here in NC plenty of full time jobs with benefits for skilled people in the medical and engineering field, in fact I get calls daily from employers and recruiters , Not just locally but all over the country for Engineering. After the first of the year I am going back to work at a very good salary, although we do have a large medical and biotech industry in Raleigh Durham, also Engineering and software a lot of jobs go begging , the community colleges are going full bore to train people in these industries.
Click to expand...


Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.


----------



## ChrisL

guno said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time you looked for a fucking job anyway?  Lol.  Stick to what you know about.  It's not the job market obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to look , I retired last year and get calls daily and I am going back to work after the first of the year with a fortune 500 company at a very good salary in my Field of Engineering
Click to expand...


Let's not forget, I live in Massachusetts, and we have had our own version of "Obama Care" for years and years now.  Of course employers are going to try to avoid it.  They do that by hiring temporary and part time workers.


----------



## American_Jihad

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been embarrassed that you are an American since the first post of yours I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The odd thing about Murkin Jizzhat is that he never posts anything of his own.  It's always a cut-n-paste from somebody else's page, as if the rest of us are too stoopid to know how to read the internets.
> 
> I guess he's embarrassed.
> 
> Ain't dat right, Jizzhat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fn liberals don't like me exposing the leftwing so you resort to using salunsky's rules for radicals #5 which I also use along with #6.
> And a name like pogo, sounds like some ones hammering yo moronic ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Salunsky" huh?
> Wasn't he a pitcher with the Angels?
> 
> Now I can see why you don't write your own stuff.  Same reason I don't do a whole lot of brain surgeries.
Click to expand...

The link is there but your to stupid to know how it works, I use that name as a short cut plus the man was a lunatic like you liberals...


----------



## guno

ChrisL said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, here in NC plenty of full time jobs with benefits for skilled people in the medical and engineering field, in fact I get calls daily from employers and recruiters , Not just locally but all over the country for Engineering. After the first of the year I am going back to work at a very good salary, although we do have a large medical and biotech industry in Raleigh Durham, also Engineering and software a lot of jobs go begging , the community colleges are going full bore to train people in these industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.
Click to expand...



Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area. Overall in NC it is 5.5 % and it was up to 11% during the recession


----------



## ChrisL

guno said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, here in NC plenty of full time jobs with benefits for skilled people in the medical and engineering field, in fact I get calls daily from employers and recruiters , Not just locally but all over the country for Engineering. After the first of the year I am going back to work at a very good salary, although we do have a large medical and biotech industry in Raleigh Durham, also Engineering and software a lot of jobs go begging , the community colleges are going full bore to train people in these industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
Click to expand...


Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.  

For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling

Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.


----------



## Pogo

American_Jihad said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been embarrassed that you are an American since the first post of yours I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The odd thing about Murkin Jizzhat is that he never posts anything of his own.  It's always a cut-n-paste from somebody else's page, as if the rest of us are too stoopid to know how to read the internets.
> 
> I guess he's embarrassed.
> 
> Ain't dat right, Jizzhat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fn liberals don't like me exposing the leftwing so you resort to using salunsky's rules for radicals #5 which I also use along with #6.
> And a name like pogo, sounds like some ones hammering yo moronic ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Salunsky" huh?
> Wasn't he a pitcher with the Angels?
> 
> Now I can see why you don't write your own stuff.  Same reason I don't do a whole lot of brain surgeries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link is there but your to stupid to know how it works, I use that name as a short cut plus the man was a lunatic like you liberals...
Click to expand...


Yuh huh --- so you use a _longer _name as a "_short _cut".

Actually this explains a lot.


----------



## guno

ChrisL said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, here in NC plenty of full time jobs with benefits for skilled people in the medical and engineering field, in fact I get calls daily from employers and recruiters , Not just locally but all over the country for Engineering. After the first of the year I am going back to work at a very good salary, although we do have a large medical and biotech industry in Raleigh Durham, also Engineering and software a lot of jobs go begging , the community colleges are going full bore to train people in these industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
Click to expand...

We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years


----------



## American_Jihad

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been embarrassed that you are an American since the first post of yours I read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odd thing about Murkin Jizzhat is that he never posts anything of his own.  It's always a cut-n-paste from somebody else's page, as if the rest of us are too stoopid to know how to read the internets.
> 
> I guess he's embarrassed.
> 
> Ain't dat right, Jizzhat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fn liberals don't like me exposing the leftwing so you resort to using salunsky's rules for radicals #5 which I also use along with #6.
> And a name like pogo, sounds like some ones hammering yo moronic ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Salunsky" huh?
> Wasn't he a pitcher with the Angels?
> 
> Now I can see why you don't write your own stuff.  Same reason I don't do a whole lot of brain surgeries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link is there but your to stupid to know how it works, I use that name as a short cut plus the man was a lunatic like you liberals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh --- so you use a _longer _name as a "_short _cut".
> 
> Actually this explains a lot.
Click to expand...

Well yes stupid, I name him and call him a lunatic, it's genius(rule#5), but you would know nothing about dat...


----------



## Pogo

American_Jihad said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The odd thing about Murkin Jizzhat is that he never posts anything of his own.  It's always a cut-n-paste from somebody else's page, as if the rest of us are too stoopid to know how to read the internets.
> 
> I guess he's embarrassed.
> 
> Ain't dat right, Jizzhat?
> 
> 
> 
> You fn liberals don't like me exposing the leftwing so you resort to using salunsky's rules for radicals #5 which I also use along with #6.
> And a name like pogo, sounds like some ones hammering yo moronic ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Salunsky" huh?
> Wasn't he a pitcher with the Angels?
> 
> Now I can see why you don't write your own stuff.  Same reason I don't do a whole lot of brain surgeries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link is there but your to stupid to know how it works, I use that name as a short cut plus the man was a lunatic like you liberals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh --- so you use a _longer _name as a "_short _cut".
> 
> Actually this explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes stupid, I name him and call him a lunatic, it's genius(rule#5), but you would know nothing about dat...
Click to expand...


Correct, I wouldn't.  Because he's a crutch Glenn Beck dredged up for Jizzhats to throw around when they can't deal with a discussion.  To this day I have no idea what he wrote.  I write what I write, not what somebody else writes.  What a concept, maybe you should break a sweat and try it someday.


----------



## American_Jihad

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fn liberals don't like me exposing the leftwing so you resort to using salunsky's rules for radicals #5 which I also use along with #6.
> And a name like pogo, sounds like some ones hammering yo moronic ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Salunsky" huh?
> Wasn't he a pitcher with the Angels?
> 
> Now I can see why you don't write your own stuff.  Same reason I don't do a whole lot of brain surgeries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link is there but your to stupid to know how it works, I use that name as a short cut plus the man was a lunatic like you liberals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh --- so you use a _longer _name as a "_short _cut".
> 
> Actually this explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes stupid, I name him and call him a lunatic, it's genius(rule#5), but you would know nothing about dat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, I wouldn't.  Because he's a crutch Glenn Beck dredged up for Jizzhats to throw around when they can't deal with a discussion.  To this day I have no idea what he wrote.  I write what I write, not what somebody else writes.  What a concept, maybe you should break a sweat and try it someday.
Click to expand...

You bore me...


----------



## ChrisL

guno said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, here in NC plenty of full time jobs with benefits for skilled people in the medical and engineering field, in fact I get calls daily from employers and recruiters , Not just locally but all over the country for Engineering. After the first of the year I am going back to work at a very good salary, although we do have a large medical and biotech industry in Raleigh Durham, also Engineering and software a lot of jobs go begging , the community colleges are going full bore to train people in these industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
Click to expand...


I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.  

From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers

OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.

A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.

OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, here in NC plenty of full time jobs with benefits for skilled people in the medical and engineering field, in fact I get calls daily from employers and recruiters , Not just locally but all over the country for Engineering. After the first of the year I am going back to work at a very good salary, although we do have a large medical and biotech industry in Raleigh Durham, also Engineering and software a lot of jobs go begging , the community colleges are going full bore to train people in these industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
Click to expand...


Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave. 

What is the down side?


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
Click to expand...


Oh, the government seems to have a way to turn everything it touches into poop.  Lol.    They will CREATE problems, I'm sure.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe we should stop taking in refugees and stop sending billions of dollars overseas and start thinking about helping our own here at home and staying out of other people's problems, like they ask us to?  Then we would have more money to spend on our own people and our own country and making it better for us.


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the government seems to have a way to turn everything it touches into poop.  Lol.    They will CREATE problems, I'm sure.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe we should stop taking in refugees and stop sending billions of dollars overseas and start thinking about helping our own here at home and staying out of other people's problems, like they ask us to?  Then we would have more money to spend on our own people and our own country and making it better for us.
Click to expand...


Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.

Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.

The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the government seems to have a way to turn everything it touches into poop.  Lol.    They will CREATE problems, I'm sure.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe we should stop taking in refugees and stop sending billions of dollars overseas and start thinking about helping our own here at home and staying out of other people's problems, like they ask us to?  Then we would have more money to spend on our own people and our own country and making it better for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.
> 
> Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.
> 
> The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.
Click to expand...


We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the government seems to have a way to turn everything it touches into poop.  Lol.    They will CREATE problems, I'm sure.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe we should stop taking in refugees and stop sending billions of dollars overseas and start thinking about helping our own here at home and staying out of other people's problems, like they ask us to?  Then we would have more money to spend on our own people and our own country and making it better for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.
> 
> Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.
> 
> The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
Click to expand...


You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
Click to expand...


   Never let a government control that aspect of your life.
It's like welfare,once you're dependent they own you.


----------



## Pogo

American_Jihad said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Salunsky" huh?
> Wasn't he a pitcher with the Angels?
> 
> Now I can see why you don't write your own stuff.  Same reason I don't do a whole lot of brain surgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> The link is there but your to stupid to know how it works, I use that name as a short cut plus the man was a lunatic like you liberals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh --- so you use a _longer _name as a "_short _cut".
> 
> Actually this explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes stupid, I name him and call him a lunatic, it's genius(rule#5), but you would know nothing about dat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, I wouldn't.  Because he's a crutch Glenn Beck dredged up for Jizzhats to throw around when they can't deal with a discussion.  To this day I have no idea what he wrote.  I write what I write, not what somebody else writes.  What a concept, maybe you should break a sweat and try it someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bore me...
Click to expand...


Obviously.  That's why you keep replying.
Ran outta gas already.  Not to worry, as you prolly heard .... Obamagas is cheap.


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the government seems to have a way to turn everything it touches into poop.  Lol.    They will CREATE problems, I'm sure.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe we should stop taking in refugees and stop sending billions of dollars overseas and start thinking about helping our own here at home and staying out of other people's problems, like they ask us to?  Then we would have more money to spend on our own people and our own country and making it better for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.
> 
> Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.
> 
> The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.
Click to expand...


I didn't create a problem in my mind.  That is usually what happens.  Take a look at the VA???


----------



## ChrisL

I think the VA is a model of what government run healthcare would closely resemble.  Long wait times, lots of red tape, waste, fraud, etc.


----------



## bodecea

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny. If the economy was not improving, you wouldn't hesitate to blame it on him, but when it is improving, you question whether he has anything to do with it. It's spelled: h-y-p-o-c-r-i-s-y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
Click to expand...

It's great here.  Maybe you are in the wrong field.


----------



## ChrisL

bodecea said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great here.  Maybe you are in the wrong field.
Click to expand...


Really?  What state are you in because I can check on that.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.


----------



## LoneLaugher

ChrisL said:


> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.



You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.


----------



## ChrisL

bodecea said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great here.  Maybe you are in the wrong field.
Click to expand...


You know what?  I don't even have to post any of my emails.  There are PLENTY of reliable sources out there that back my claims, so you are obviously WRONG.   

For Many Americans, 'Temp' Work Becomes Permanent Way of Life - NBC News


----------



## ChrisL

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
Click to expand...


I've got a job at my local hospital.  I know you are trying to be a douchebag, but earlier I already stated that I was looking to supplement my income.  I work as an MT out of my home, fucktard.


----------



## ChrisL

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
Click to expand...


I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

bodecea said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The job market is still sucking it.  Also, employers know this and are totally taking advantage of it.  They ask for years and years of experience and a person with a degree, and then want to offer 12.50 an hour.  What a joke!  Meanwhile, we still have to deal with inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect me to hire a newly graduate IT or an engineer with a 2 year experience?Maybe your decimal point is the wrong spot. Highly experience IT pay at least $130k/year. Minimum $60K at the lowest. Those people with a degree making $12.50 are in the wrong location or they took the wrong majors. Like BS ( build shit ) Psychology, archeology, liberal arts, architecture, studio arts, drama, anthropologists...etc. I have tons of these people making $16. as clerks, warehouse worker and receptionist. And so is other several companies I associated with. That is sad but that's the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just relaying information here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's great here.  Maybe you are in the wrong field.
Click to expand...


Ah-ha-ha.  After I posted what?  Three or four links in this thread, your anecdotes are very credible.


----------



## jillian

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today




meh... I spent 8 years being embarrassed by baby bush while he thumped his way around the world and humiliated us everywhere he went.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
Click to expand...


you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
Click to expand...


Post count doesn't mean shit.  You can get high post counts pretty fucking easy.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post count doesn't mean shit.  You can get high post counts pretty fucking easy.
Click to expand...


but you have to be here to get a post count.

in other words, pot/kettle....


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
Click to expand...


Oh, and do you have a point?  Just here to help your little friend?    Pathetic.  Try arguing the FACTS for once, woman!


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and do you have a point?  Just here to help your little friend?    Pathetic.  Try arguing the FACTS for once, woman!
Click to expand...


yes... the point is pot calling kettle black.

or was that too complicated for you?


----------



## Pogo

jillian said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh... I spent 8 years being embarrassed by baby bush while he thumped his way around the world and humiliated us everywhere he went.
Click to expand...


I remember that well.  As soon as they learn you're an American you'd get the hairy eyeball and you'd have to say sheepishly,
"I know I know--- we're working on it.  sigh"


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post count doesn't mean shit.  You can get high post counts pretty fucking easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you have to be here to get a post count.
> 
> in other words, pot/kettle....
Click to expand...


Nope, a high post count is irrelevant.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and do you have a point?  Just here to help your little friend?    Pathetic.  Try arguing the FACTS for once, woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes... the point is pot calling kettle black.
> 
> or was that too complicated for you?
Click to expand...


Your point is fucking stupid and useless, as usual.


----------



## ChrisL

LoneLaugher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
Click to expand...


You must work at one of those temp agencies?   Lol.


----------



## jillian

Pogo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh... I spent 8 years being embarrassed by baby bush while he thumped his way around the world and humiliated us everywhere he went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that well.  As soon as they learn you're an American you'd get the hairy eyeball and you'd have to say sheepishly,
> "I know I know--- we're working on it.  sigh"
Click to expand...


exactly...


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must work at one of those temp agencies?   Lol.
Click to expand...


and you don't work at all, right?


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must work at one of those temp agencies?   Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you don't work at all, right?
Click to expand...


And what point is this trying to make?  Stupid.  Try saying something relevant, K?


----------



## LoneLaugher

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
Click to expand...


I'm not here all day long. 

You are mistaken.


----------



## PredFan

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



Obama is not just the worst POTUS in history, he has lately shown himself to be a horrible human being as well.

The people who voted this monster in office, especially the second time, should be very ashamed of themselves. They are equally responsible for the shit storm our country finds itself in.


----------



## LoneLaugher

ChrisL said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must work at one of those temp agencies?   Lol.
Click to expand...


Not that there is anything wrong with that...but no.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never let a government control that aspect of your life.
> It's like welfare,once you're dependent they own you.
Click to expand...


Echoing bullshit is not helpful.  Welfare reform replaced AFDC, such aid is now called TANF, and the T stands for Temporary.  Do some homework and then might not be perceived as ignorant.


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.



My oldest son with degrees in Math and Computer programming had two one year jobs after college, when he and others approached their one year anniversary and would begin to earn benefits, they got laid off.

Twice was enough, he's now a Driver for UPS and has the benefits and representation of the Teamster's.  Good money, great benefits and he no longer needs to pay for a gym membership.


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the government seems to have a way to turn everything it touches into poop.  Lol.    They will CREATE problems, I'm sure.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe we should stop taking in refugees and stop sending billions of dollars overseas and start thinking about helping our own here at home and staying out of other people's problems, like they ask us to?  Then we would have more money to spend on our own people and our own country and making it better for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.
> 
> Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.
> 
> The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't create a problem in my mind.  That is usually what happens.  Take a look at the VA???
Click to expand...


I have.  I have Kaiser, a pretty good experience for me and our family; both of my kids have Kaiser via the Temster's Union.  But, my 93 yo dad had health care from his work as an officer of the Court, and gets better, faster and less costly care at the VA Clinic in SF.  He has hearing loss as many combat vets understand, and before going to the VA he got some hearing aids from CostCo and before that from his employer subsidized health care.  Neither worked very well and he spent a total of $8.000 for dysfunctional devices.

Then he went to the VA.  HA's were molded for his ears, he was tested for over an hour by a doctor and spent another couple of hours with an intern learning how to clean them, put them in and replace the batteries.  This all at the Fort Miley Clinic in San Francisco.

BTW, he never waited more than 5 minutes passed his appointment time, and the one time they were 5 minutes late the clerk advised us at the appointment time that the Doctor was running a little late.

The cost?  $15 dollars, the VA and his employee health insurance paid what ever else was billed.  As the Doc told him, he paid for her service by his service.

One again, if you continue to echo the current RW / Republican's meme(s) you will lose all credibility.


----------



## American_Jihad

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fortunately for me, I posted a link that backs my claims.  A lot of jobs out there are either temporary or part time.  Sorry, that's a fact.  If it hasn't affected you yet, wait, it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
Click to expand...


I cover all liberal B/S...
Enjoy,
Who wants cradle to grave? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> I can't tell you how many jobs I applied for, only to be emailed in return by a fucking temp agency.  That is what they do.  They post jobs and when you apply, they send you a bunch of shit, wanting you to sign up with them.  I can even post some of my emails here, I think.  I can just take out any personal info or post one of the generic ones where they send you a bunch of "job listings" in your area.  Any time you go to apply for these "jobs" it seems as if they don't really exist and are just a scam to get you by these temp agencies.  It's fucking horrible out there.  Take my word for it.



it's wrong when that happens. 

but that *is* what happens when rightwingers vote for people who eviscerate unions and allow corporatists to destroy collective bargaining.


----------



## jillian

American_Jihad said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cover all liberal B/S...
> Enjoy,
> Who wants cradle to grave? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


you mean you are BS.


----------



## Wry Catcher

American_Jihad said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things were slow here for  a few years , but it has come back very strong 4.5% unemployment in my area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the problem is people are only getting part time jobs and are therefore still relying on social services for support in some cases.  Also, the wages they are offering are crappy.  They know that people need jobs, and employers are totally taking advantage of that fact.
> 
> Maybe it
> 
> For Most Americans, Wages Aren’t Just Stagnating — They’re Falling
> 
> Not surprisingly, this corresponds to many of the occupations that are adding the most jobs. As competition increases within those fields, employers can squeeze workers on wages. Outside of registered nurses, the occupations with the highest job growth expectations over the next several years all offer average wages at the median or below. Personal care aides, a growing field as the population ages, had a median hourly wage last year of $9.82 an hour, 6.6 percent below the level in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still have a house in NY and the wages are crap there if you are non union compared to the cost of living. The point is this didn't come about over the last few years, this is a systemic problem that has been growing for the past 30 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't seem to remember this issue before Massachusetts adopted Romneycare.  Now, this link I am giving you is from OSHA and it really has nothing to do with politics.  It is also telling us about the huge rise in temporary employment in my state.  Get ready.  It's coming.
> 
> From the Desk of Jack Healy: OSHA's New Policy Regarding Temporary Workers
> 
> OSHA is launching a more vigorous policy focused on issues related to increased and widespread use of temporary workers in a number of industry sectors. The policy contains new guidelines that cover training responsibility, safety, and enforcement among other things. This new policy will have a significant impact on manufacturers and it is important to be aware of the new provisions of this policy.
> 
> A prime reason for this initiative is the experience in Massachusetts after the implementation of Romney Care. Temporary jobs increased 6 times faster in MA than nationwide after the law was implemented. It became apparent there was a need to define whose primary responsibility it is to prepare and train the temporary employees to assure a safe working environment.
> 
> OSHA anticipates a similar trend of employers moving to use more temporary workers nationwide with the implementation of the Affordable Health Care law – ACA. As a result, it has created some ambiguity regarding who was responsible for their health and safety – the agency or host employer? OSHA believes employers are adopting the practice of using part-time temporary workers to avoid the costs of full-time, direct employees, and to skirt the OSHA laws, thus avoiding responsibility for certain training and liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for single payer medicare coverage for all?  One giant pool of all American citizens covered from cradle to grave.
> 
> What is the down side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cover all liberal B/S...
> Enjoy,
> Who wants cradle to grave? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


I understand now, you got your brainwash via Glen Beck.  No wonder you're off your Axis, Axis 5 that is.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to begin relaying some information that suggests that the economy is better now than it was 7 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really sure where medical field you work but nurses and doctors do become obsolete. That is a fact. To avoid career crisis they do take refresh courses. The same with Engineers.
> If you work in medical fields you know that it never slowed down because no matter what people still get sick and sicker.
> This year I added total of 137 new employees the best in last 6 years. I can assure you that life and jobs are better than 6 or 7 years ago. New cars, new home, appliances, smart phone, computers, medical instruments, new building..... SALES ARE ALL UP.  Shortage of Inventory of home for sales. The only area where it went bad is the prices of gas which is good for the America. So I'm not sure where and what is your indications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point.  I'm not talking about nurses and doctors.  I'm talking about those of us who work in support positions.  MAs, CNAs, people on the administrative side of the medical field.  I'm an MT, and I was looking for a part time job to supplement my income.  Of course, I could have gotten another part time job as an MT anywhere, but I wanted something different.  There are not many jobs out there.  That is just a fact.  A lot of them will only hire part time employees.  Did you miss the link I posted?  This is something a lot of employers are doing now!!
Click to expand...


Read my post I mentioned several areas not just nurses and doctors. You are working from your home as an MT. What is an MT working from home? MT normally is called Med. Tech. 
You don't make sense at all. You are looking for a part time job and you can get a par time job an as MT(whatever that is) if you wanted. Yet you are wasting a lot of time and complaining looking for something else. Why don't you stick with the job you know to stop your misery. Either you are lying here or you just don't know what you are doing or both. 
I'm retired now and no longer involve in day to day operations but I'm still active on the background monitoring my company. That is why I have time to mess in the Internet.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really sure where medical field you work but nurses and doctors do become obsolete. That is a fact. To avoid career crisis they do take refresh courses. The same with Engineers.
> If you work in medical fields you know that it never slowed down because no matter what people still get sick and sicker.
> This year I added total of 137 new employees the best in last 6 years. I can assure you that life and jobs are better than 6 or 7 years ago. New cars, new home, appliances, smart phone, computers, medical instruments, new building..... SALES ARE ALL UP.  Shortage of Inventory of home for sales. The only area where it went bad is the prices of gas which is good for the America. So I'm not sure where and what is your indications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point.  I'm not talking about nurses and doctors.  I'm talking about those of us who work in support positions.  MAs, CNAs, people on the administrative side of the medical field.  I'm an MT, and I was looking for a part time job to supplement my income.  Of course, I could have gotten another part time job as an MT anywhere, but I wanted something different.  There are not many jobs out there.  That is just a fact.  A lot of them will only hire part time employees.  Did you miss the link I posted?  This is something a lot of employers are doing now!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post I mentioned several areas not just nurses and doctors. You are working from your home as an MT. What is an MT working from home? MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> You don't make sense at all. You are looking for a part time job and you can get a par time job an as MT(whatever that is) if you wanted. Yet you are wasting a lot of time and complaining looking for something else. Why don't you stick with the job you know to stop your misery. Either you are lying here or you just don't know what you are doing or both.
> I'm retired now and no longer involve in day to day operations but I'm still active on the background monitoring my company. That is why I have time to mess in the Internet.
Click to expand...


An MT is a medical transcriptionist, and I wanted a different job because I wanted to do something different and work outside of my home.  I'm not in any misery.  I'm just telling you how difficult it really is out there to get a good job, and I posted links that back up my claims.  

Surprise, you are retired, not in the job market, and have no clue.


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the government seems to have a way to turn everything it touches into poop.  Lol.    They will CREATE problems, I'm sure.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe we should stop taking in refugees and stop sending billions of dollars overseas and start thinking about helping our own here at home and staying out of other people's problems, like they ask us to?  Then we would have more money to spend on our own people and our own country and making it better for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.
> 
> Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.
> 
> The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't create a problem in my mind.  That is usually what happens.  Take a look at the VA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I have Kaiser, a pretty good experience for me and our family; both of my kids have Kaiser via the Temster's Union.  But, my 93 yo dad had health care from his work as an officer of the Court, and gets better, faster and less costly care at the VA Clinic in SF.  He has hearing loss as many combat vets understand, and before going to the VA he got some hearing aids from CostCo and before that from his employer subsidized health care.  Neither worked very well and he spent a total of $8.000 for dysfunctional devices.
> 
> Then he went to the VA.  HA's were molded for his ears, he was tested for over an hour by a doctor and spent another couple of hours with an intern learning how to clean them, put them in and replace the batteries.  This all at the Fort Miley Clinic in San Francisco.
> 
> BTW, he never waited more than 5 minutes passed his appointment time, and the one time they were 5 minutes late the clerk advised us at the appointment time that the Doctor was running a little late.
> 
> The cost?  $15 dollars, the VA and his employee health insurance paid what ever else was billed.  As the Doc told him, he paid for her service by his service.
> 
> One again, if you continue to echo the current RW / Republican's meme(s) you will lose all credibility.
Click to expand...


http://nypost.com/2014/06/24/va-misconduct-may-have-led-to-1000-deaths-report/

“Over the past decade, more than 1,000 veterans may have died as a result of VA’s misconduct and the VA has paid out nearly $1 billion to veterans and their families for its medical malpractice,” said Sen. Tom Coburn (R-Okla.), who released the report Tuesday.

“As is typical with any bureaucracy, the excuse for not being able to meet goals is a lack of resources. But this is not the case at the VA where spending has increased rapidly in recent years.”

He said there was plenty of blame to go around.

“This reports shows the problems at the VA are worse than anyone imagined,” added Coburn, a practicing physician before he was elected to Congress.  

“The scope of the VA’s incompetence — and Congress’ indifferent oversight — is breathtaking and disturbing. This investigation found the problems at the VA are far deeper than just scheduling.”

Coburn’s report included a laundry list of veterans who died or were seriously injured, allegedly at the hands of incompetent VA staff and/or bureaucratic red tape:

• The VA did a tooth extraction on a Philadelphia vet without checking his dangerously low blood pressure. He suffered a stroke on his way home from the procedure, which left him paralyzed.

• A vet in South Carolina had to wait nine months for a colonoscopy. After that long wait time, he was diagnosed with stage three cancer that could have been better treated with an earlier detection.

• Doctors who performed annual chest X-rays on another vet never spotted a lesion on his lung that eventually killed him.


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the government seems to have a way to turn everything it touches into poop.  Lol.    They will CREATE problems, I'm sure.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe we should stop taking in refugees and stop sending billions of dollars overseas and start thinking about helping our own here at home and staying out of other people's problems, like they ask us to?  Then we would have more money to spend on our own people and our own country and making it better for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.
> 
> Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.
> 
> The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't create a problem in my mind.  That is usually what happens.  Take a look at the VA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I have Kaiser, a pretty good experience for me and our family; both of my kids have Kaiser via the Temster's Union.  But, my 93 yo dad had health care from his work as an officer of the Court, and gets better, faster and less costly care at the VA Clinic in SF.  He has hearing loss as many combat vets understand, and before going to the VA he got some hearing aids from CostCo and before that from his employer subsidized health care.  Neither worked very well and he spent a total of $8.000 for dysfunctional devices.
> 
> Then he went to the VA.  HA's were molded for his ears, he was tested for over an hour by a doctor and spent another couple of hours with an intern learning how to clean them, put them in and replace the batteries.  This all at the Fort Miley Clinic in San Francisco.
> 
> BTW, he never waited more than 5 minutes passed his appointment time, and the one time they were 5 minutes late the clerk advised us at the appointment time that the Doctor was running a little late.
> 
> The cost?  $15 dollars, the VA and his employee health insurance paid what ever else was billed.  As the Doc told him, he paid for her service by his service.
> 
> One again, if you continue to echo the current RW / Republican's meme(s) you will lose all credibility.
Click to expand...


307,000 vets may have died awaiting VA care, report says - CNNPolitics.com

(CNN)Hundreds of thousands of veterans listed in the Department of Veterans Affairs enrollment system died before their applications for care were processed, according to a report issued Wednesday.

The VA's inspector general found that out of about 800,000 records stalled in the agency's system for managing health care enrollment, there were more than 307,000 records that belonged to veterans who had died months or years in the past. The inspector general said due to limitations in the system's data, the number of records did not necessarily represent veterans actively seeking enrollment in VA health care.

In a response to a request by the House Committee on Veterans Affairs' to investigate a whistleblower's allegations of mismanagement at the VA's Health Eligibility Center, the inspector general also found VA staffers incorrectly marked unprocessed applications and may have deleted 10,000 or more records in the last five years.

In one case, a veteran who applied for VA care in 1998 was placed in "pending" status for 14 years. Another veteran who passed away in 1988 was found to have an unprocessed record lingering in 2014, the investigation found.

For more than a year, CNN investigated and reported on veterans' deaths and delays at VA facilities across the country, including detailed investigations in November 2013 and January 2014 examining deaths at two VA facilities in South Carolina and Georgia.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only there was any information to that effect to relay.  The job market still isn't so great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really sure where medical field you work but nurses and doctors do become obsolete. That is a fact. To avoid career crisis they do take refresh courses. The same with Engineers.
> If you work in medical fields you know that it never slowed down because no matter what people still get sick and sicker.
> This year I added total of 137 new employees the best in last 6 years. I can assure you that life and jobs are better than 6 or 7 years ago. New cars, new home, appliances, smart phone, computers, medical instruments, new building..... SALES ARE ALL UP.  Shortage of Inventory of home for sales. The only area where it went bad is the prices of gas which is good for the America. So I'm not sure where and what is your indications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point.  I'm not talking about nurses and doctors.  I'm talking about those of us who work in support positions.  MAs, CNAs, people on the administrative side of the medical field.  I'm an MT, and I was looking for a part time job to supplement my income.  Of course, I could have gotten another part time job as an MT anywhere, but I wanted something different.  There are not many jobs out there.  That is just a fact.  A lot of them will only hire part time employees.  Did you miss the link I posted?  This is something a lot of employers are doing now!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post I mentioned several areas not just nurses and doctors. You are working from your home as an MT. What is an MT working from home? MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> You don't make sense at all. You are looking for a part time job and you can get a par time job an as MT(whatever that is) if you wanted. Yet you are wasting a lot of time and complaining looking for something else. Why don't you stick with the job you know to stop your misery. Either you are lying here or you just don't know what you are doing or both.
> I'm retired now and no longer involve in day to day operations but I'm still active on the background monitoring my company. That is why I have time to mess in the Internet.
Click to expand...


You don't even KNOW what an MT is, and you are going to try to give ME advice.  Please, don't quit your day job and don't try to do me any favors.  Thanks.


----------



## bodecea

The VA has its problems but even so, it's a hundred times better than it was in the early 70s.


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.
> 
> Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.
> 
> The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't create a problem in my mind.  That is usually what happens.  Take a look at the VA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I have Kaiser, a pretty good experience for me and our family; both of my kids have Kaiser via the Temster's Union.  But, my 93 yo dad had health care from his work as an officer of the Court, and gets better, faster and less costly care at the VA Clinic in SF.  He has hearing loss as many combat vets understand, and before going to the VA he got some hearing aids from CostCo and before that from his employer subsidized health care.  Neither worked very well and he spent a total of $8.000 for dysfunctional devices.
> 
> Then he went to the VA.  HA's were molded for his ears, he was tested for over an hour by a doctor and spent another couple of hours with an intern learning how to clean them, put them in and replace the batteries.  This all at the Fort Miley Clinic in San Francisco.
> 
> BTW, he never waited more than 5 minutes passed his appointment time, and the one time they were 5 minutes late the clerk advised us at the appointment time that the Doctor was running a little late.
> 
> The cost?  $15 dollars, the VA and his employee health insurance paid what ever else was billed.  As the Doc told him, he paid for her service by his service.
> 
> One again, if you continue to echo the current RW / Republican's meme(s) you will lose all credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/06/24/va-misconduct-may-have-led-to-1000-deaths-report/
> 
> “Over the past decade, more than 1,000 veterans may have died as a result of VA’s misconduct and the VA has paid out nearly $1 billion to veterans and their families for its medical malpractice,” said Sen. Tom Coburn (R-Okla.), who released the report Tuesday.
> 
> “As is typical with any bureaucracy, the excuse for not being able to meet goals is a lack of resources. But this is not the case at the VA where spending has increased rapidly in recent years.”
> 
> He said there was plenty of blame to go around.
> 
> “This reports shows the problems at the VA are worse than anyone imagined,” added Coburn, a practicing physician before he was elected to Congress.
> 
> “The scope of the VA’s incompetence — and Congress’ indifferent oversight — is breathtaking and disturbing. This investigation found the problems at the VA are far deeper than just scheduling.”
> 
> Coburn’s report included a laundry list of veterans who died or were seriously injured, allegedly at the hands of incompetent VA staff and/or bureaucratic red tape:
> 
> • The VA did a tooth extraction on a Philadelphia vet without checking his dangerously low blood pressure. He suffered a stroke on his way home from the procedure, which left him paralyzed.
> 
> • A vet in South Carolina had to wait nine months for a colonoscopy. After that long wait time, he was diagnosed with stage three cancer that could have been better treated with an earlier detection.
> 
> • Doctors who performed annual chest X-rays on another vet never spotted a lesion on his lung that eventually killed him.
Click to expand...


I posted the experience I had with my dad over the past few months.  Honestly, I wouldn't believe anything a conservative senator said about anything, he and his ilk have been all partisan, all of the time, since they lost the White House in 2008.  IMO the Conservative Caucus in the Senate, and every single Republican in the H. of Rep. should be impeached, if that were possible, for dereliction of duty for putting their job security ahead of the American people.


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't create a problem in my mind.  That is usually what happens.  Take a look at the VA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I have Kaiser, a pretty good experience for me and our family; both of my kids have Kaiser via the Temster's Union.  But, my 93 yo dad had health care from his work as an officer of the Court, and gets better, faster and less costly care at the VA Clinic in SF.  He has hearing loss as many combat vets understand, and before going to the VA he got some hearing aids from CostCo and before that from his employer subsidized health care.  Neither worked very well and he spent a total of $8.000 for dysfunctional devices.
> 
> Then he went to the VA.  HA's were molded for his ears, he was tested for over an hour by a doctor and spent another couple of hours with an intern learning how to clean them, put them in and replace the batteries.  This all at the Fort Miley Clinic in San Francisco.
> 
> BTW, he never waited more than 5 minutes passed his appointment time, and the one time they were 5 minutes late the clerk advised us at the appointment time that the Doctor was running a little late.
> 
> The cost?  $15 dollars, the VA and his employee health insurance paid what ever else was billed.  As the Doc told him, he paid for her service by his service.
> 
> One again, if you continue to echo the current RW / Republican's meme(s) you will lose all credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/06/24/va-misconduct-may-have-led-to-1000-deaths-report/
> 
> “Over the past decade, more than 1,000 veterans may have died as a result of VA’s misconduct and the VA has paid out nearly $1 billion to veterans and their families for its medical malpractice,” said Sen. Tom Coburn (R-Okla.), who released the report Tuesday.
> 
> “As is typical with any bureaucracy, the excuse for not being able to meet goals is a lack of resources. But this is not the case at the VA where spending has increased rapidly in recent years.”
> 
> He said there was plenty of blame to go around.
> 
> “This reports shows the problems at the VA are worse than anyone imagined,” added Coburn, a practicing physician before he was elected to Congress.
> 
> “The scope of the VA’s incompetence — and Congress’ indifferent oversight — is breathtaking and disturbing. This investigation found the problems at the VA are far deeper than just scheduling.”
> 
> Coburn’s report included a laundry list of veterans who died or were seriously injured, allegedly at the hands of incompetent VA staff and/or bureaucratic red tape:
> 
> • The VA did a tooth extraction on a Philadelphia vet without checking his dangerously low blood pressure. He suffered a stroke on his way home from the procedure, which left him paralyzed.
> 
> • A vet in South Carolina had to wait nine months for a colonoscopy. After that long wait time, he was diagnosed with stage three cancer that could have been better treated with an earlier detection.
> 
> • Doctors who performed annual chest X-rays on another vet never spotted a lesion on his lung that eventually killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I can't find your reply here.  Could you fix it please?


----------



## ChrisL

bodecea said:


> The VA has its problems but even so, it's a hundred times better than it was in the early 70s.



The point is that it sucks because it is run by government.  We don't NEED anymore reasons to dislike that kind of system.  Just like everything else the government touches, a single payer system may not be nearly as great as you think and is definitely going to have some unintended consequences.  Can we afford a single payer system with our job market the way it is now?  With 35% of our population eligible to collect some type of welfare, that is questionable and could be one of the reasons why that idea always seems to be abandoned.  It is probably just TOO expensive in a country of over 300,000,000 people, many of whom are obese and suffering from significant health issues.


----------



## ChrisL

These costs are only predicted to rise in the future as we are seeing our first generations of children who are suffering from serious diseases with serious health consequences, like diabetes, which are related to obesity and which only used to be seen in adults.  Can you just imagine the costs these people are going to incur over their lifetimes?


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problems can be solved when people of good will put their collective mind to defining the problem and honestly seeking solutions; some work, some fail and some have promise but need to be revised.
> 
> Medicare fraud is a problem, the criminal act is fraud and the perpetrators are not government agencies but private sector medical professionals, their suppliers and employees.  That's a problem.
> 
> The solution is not only to require the thief to pay restitution, but to take away their license to practice their craft; and put them in prison, when the crime is egregious and premeditated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't create a problem in my mind.  That is usually what happens.  Take a look at the VA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I have Kaiser, a pretty good experience for me and our family; both of my kids have Kaiser via the Temster's Union.  But, my 93 yo dad had health care from his work as an officer of the Court, and gets better, faster and less costly care at the VA Clinic in SF.  He has hearing loss as many combat vets understand, and before going to the VA he got some hearing aids from CostCo and before that from his employer subsidized health care.  Neither worked very well and he spent a total of $8.000 for dysfunctional devices.
> 
> Then he went to the VA.  HA's were molded for his ears, he was tested for over an hour by a doctor and spent another couple of hours with an intern learning how to clean them, put them in and replace the batteries.  This all at the Fort Miley Clinic in San Francisco.
> 
> BTW, he never waited more than 5 minutes passed his appointment time, and the one time they were 5 minutes late the clerk advised us at the appointment time that the Doctor was running a little late.
> 
> The cost?  $15 dollars, the VA and his employee health insurance paid what ever else was billed.  As the Doc told him, he paid for her service by his service.
> 
> One again, if you continue to echo the current RW / Republican's meme(s) you will lose all credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 307,000 vets may have died awaiting VA care, report says - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> (CNN)Hundreds of thousands of veterans listed in the Department of Veterans Affairs enrollment system died before their applications for care were processed, according to a report issued Wednesday.
> 
> The VA's inspector general found that out of about 800,000 records stalled in the agency's system for managing health care enrollment, there were more than 307,000 records that belonged to veterans who had died months or years in the past. The inspector general said due to limitations in the system's data, the number of records did not necessarily represent veterans actively seeking enrollment in VA health care.
> 
> In a response to a request by the House Committee on Veterans Affairs' to investigate a whistleblower's allegations of mismanagement at the VA's Health Eligibility Center, the inspector general also found VA staffers incorrectly marked unprocessed applications and may have deleted 10,000 or more records in the last five years.
> 
> In one case, a veteran who applied for VA care in 1998 was placed in "pending" status for 14 years. Another veteran who passed away in 1988 was found to have an unprocessed record lingering in 2014, the investigation found.
> 
> For more than a year, CNN investigated and reported on veterans' deaths and delays at VA facilities across the country, including detailed investigations in November 2013 and January 2014 examining deaths at two VA facilities in South Carolina and Georgia.
Click to expand...


Did you read the link you posted?  Read it carefully and critically,  My dad never applied for VA benefits until I suggested he do so this year. He was discharged in November 1945 as were many WW II vets and used the GI Bill to go to school.  

He went to work in the Court System in SF and had health insurance as a benefit, never thinking about using the VA until I brought it up.

But the meme is government is no good, and the private sector is the second coming of Christ, so I won't bother you and others who simply echo the meme.  It's unfortunate that people like you vote, it's how we got into the mess we are in today & that mess has many fathers, though the current meme promulgated by the Ministry of Truth is that Obama is at fault and G. W. Bush was a near great leader.  Puke.


----------



## rightwinger

I am embarrassed that you are American too


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know what happens when the government takes control.  It creates a lot of red tape, waste, and politics.  Without enough people working to pay taxes to support such a system, it would collapse too.  The amount of money we spend on medical care is through the roof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've created a problem in you mind, now, create a solution.  Red tape is a dysphemism for regulations and waste is a product of too many law suits, fraud, unnecessary tests and procedures and the opposition of those who pay lobbyists to protect their golden goose; all fixable if men and women of good will want a solution and if the process is open to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't create a problem in my mind.  That is usually what happens.  Take a look at the VA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.  I have Kaiser, a pretty good experience for me and our family; both of my kids have Kaiser via the Temster's Union.  But, my 93 yo dad had health care from his work as an officer of the Court, and gets better, faster and less costly care at the VA Clinic in SF.  He has hearing loss as many combat vets understand, and before going to the VA he got some hearing aids from CostCo and before that from his employer subsidized health care.  Neither worked very well and he spent a total of $8.000 for dysfunctional devices.
> 
> Then he went to the VA.  HA's were molded for his ears, he was tested for over an hour by a doctor and spent another couple of hours with an intern learning how to clean them, put them in and replace the batteries.  This all at the Fort Miley Clinic in San Francisco.
> 
> BTW, he never waited more than 5 minutes passed his appointment time, and the one time they were 5 minutes late the clerk advised us at the appointment time that the Doctor was running a little late.
> 
> The cost?  $15 dollars, the VA and his employee health insurance paid what ever else was billed.  As the Doc told him, he paid for her service by his service.
> 
> One again, if you continue to echo the current RW / Republican's meme(s) you will lose all credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 307,000 vets may have died awaiting VA care, report says - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> (CNN)Hundreds of thousands of veterans listed in the Department of Veterans Affairs enrollment system died before their applications for care were processed, according to a report issued Wednesday.
> 
> The VA's inspector general found that out of about 800,000 records stalled in the agency's system for managing health care enrollment, there were more than 307,000 records that belonged to veterans who had died months or years in the past. The inspector general said due to limitations in the system's data, the number of records did not necessarily represent veterans actively seeking enrollment in VA health care.
> 
> In a response to a request by the House Committee on Veterans Affairs' to investigate a whistleblower's allegations of mismanagement at the VA's Health Eligibility Center, the inspector general also found VA staffers incorrectly marked unprocessed applications and may have deleted 10,000 or more records in the last five years.
> 
> In one case, a veteran who applied for VA care in 1998 was placed in "pending" status for 14 years. Another veteran who passed away in 1988 was found to have an unprocessed record lingering in 2014, the investigation found.
> 
> For more than a year, CNN investigated and reported on veterans' deaths and delays at VA facilities across the country, including detailed investigations in November 2013 and January 2014 examining deaths at two VA facilities in South Carolina and Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the link you posted?  Read it carefully and critically,  My dad never applied for VA benefits until I suggested he do so this year. He was discharged in November 1945 as were many WW II vets and used the GI Bill to go to school.
> 
> He went to work in the Court System in SF and had health insurance as a benefit, never thinking about using the VA until I brought it up.
> 
> But the meme is government is no good, and the private sector is the second coming of Christ, so I won't bother you and others who simply echo the meme.  It's unfortunate that people like you vote, it's how we got into the mess we are in today & that mess has many fathers, though the current meme promulgated by the Ministry of Truth is that Obama is at fault and G. W. Bush was a near great leader.  Puke.
Click to expand...


I never said any of these things, so I think you must be addressing someone else.  Lol.  if you want to talk to me about what I've actually said and about my claims about the VA system in GENERAL and not your anecdotes, then we can do that.


----------



## ChrisL

Do you people understand that money and resources do NOT grow on trees and that we need a healthy balance of people working to support all of our social service systems?  STOP listening to your politicians and think for yourselves!!!  None of this is rocket science.  It is simple fucking common sense.  You need a LOT of people working and making enough money to pay taxes to support the system.  We have 35% of our population currently collecting some form of welfare.  We are a country of over 320 MILLION people and counting.  We have a generation of children who are expected to be sick as adults and need a lot of expensive medical care.  The VA is overworked, understaffed and full of red tape problems due to political issues as well as other issues.


----------



## ChrisL

By some of the posts, I can only determine that some of you are arguing that the government is as good or is better at running a hospital type practice than the private sector?  Is that anyone's argument here?


----------



## ChrisL

You see in my link below?  These are the kinds of things that the government will pull.  They are really not accountable to anyone except for us as voters, and they just lie to us about things and bury things.  I know that sounds rather simplistic, but it is what it is.  

Veterans wait longer for care at hospitals than civilian patients

“By the department’s own count, the deaths of at least 23 veterans throughout the country have been linked to delays in VA medical care,” said Jeff Miller, Florida Republican and chairman of the House Committee on Veterans’ Affairs. “This is proof that the department’s system for ensuring veterans receive timely appointments is in dire need of an overhaul.”

*SEE ALSO: ‘I would be dead if I had stayed with the VA,’ says veteran who dealt with Phoenix hospital*

Veterans advocate groups are echoing Mr. Miller’s concerns.

“No veteran should ever have to wait for emergency care at any VA medical facility,” said Joe Davis, a spokesman for Veterans of Foreign Wars.

The VA says its standard wait time for veterans to see emergency room doctors is one hour, but *it refused to release hospital-by-hospital data showing the actual wait times for veterans when requested by The Washington Times. Even the Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which oversees the federal government’s health care programs, couldn’t get the data for its national database.*

The reason may be that the wait times could be much longer, according to The Times’ review of eight recent VA inspector general reports, which documented that average waits at VA emergency rooms can be as long as 10 hours.

According to research from the Department of Veterans Affairs, a nurse or doctor gives veterans a quick emergency room evaluation in an average of 12 minutes. But the average time a veteran must wait to be treated formally by a doctor is approximately 50 minutes.

However, several inspector general reports have indicated that the wait is much longer than average at certain facilities.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

That is just rotten and should make us ALL feel embarrassed.    A bunch of bureaucrats running our hospitals.  Great.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> For educated people with skills it is, the economy has changed, unskilled labor is no longer here , people need life long learning to gain the skills needed in the new economy. The skills needed today will be obsolete in a few years and new kills will be required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really sure where medical field you work but nurses and doctors do become obsolete. That is a fact. To avoid career crisis they do take refresh courses. The same with Engineers.
> If you work in medical fields you know that it never slowed down because no matter what people still get sick and sicker.
> This year I added total of 137 new employees the best in last 6 years. I can assure you that life and jobs are better than 6 or 7 years ago. New cars, new home, appliances, smart phone, computers, medical instruments, new building..... SALES ARE ALL UP.  Shortage of Inventory of home for sales. The only area where it went bad is the prices of gas which is good for the America. So I'm not sure where and what is your indications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point.  I'm not talking about nurses and doctors.  I'm talking about those of us who work in support positions.  MAs, CNAs, people on the administrative side of the medical field.  I'm an MT, and I was looking for a part time job to supplement my income.  Of course, I could have gotten another part time job as an MT anywhere, but I wanted something different.  There are not many jobs out there.  That is just a fact.  A lot of them will only hire part time employees.  Did you miss the link I posted?  This is something a lot of employers are doing now!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post I mentioned several areas not just nurses and doctors. You are working from your home as an MT. What is an MT working from home? MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> You don't make sense at all. You are looking for a part time job and you can get a par time job an as MT(whatever that is) if you wanted. Yet you are wasting a lot of time and complaining looking for something else. Why don't you stick with the job you know to stop your misery. Either you are lying here or you just don't know what you are doing or both.
> I'm retired now and no longer involve in day to day operations but I'm still active on the background monitoring my company. That is why I have time to mess in the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An MT is a medical transcriptionist, and I wanted a different job because I wanted to do something different and work outside of my home.  I'm not in any misery.  I'm just telling you how difficult it really is out there to get a good job, and I posted links that back up my claims.
> 
> Surprise, you are retired, not in the job market, and have no clue.
Click to expand...


I am retired but very active in monitoring my company and very aware of the job market. That is part of owning a business in last 30 years. If you are looking for a job like CNA ( nursing aide)  you know that this is a VERY competitive at the lowest end. Meaning you are desperate. It makes it harder if you do not have experience. 
BTW even though I'm retired my office still intact and play as an auditor at least 2 or 3 times a month. My son is my CEO.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they aren't.  I am educated and skilled in the medical field.  The jobs that are out there are part time, temporary and are not paying what they should.  Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there.  Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure where medical field you work but nurses and doctors do become obsolete. That is a fact. To avoid career crisis they do take refresh courses. The same with Engineers.
> If you work in medical fields you know that it never slowed down because no matter what people still get sick and sicker.
> This year I added total of 137 new employees the best in last 6 years. I can assure you that life and jobs are better than 6 or 7 years ago. New cars, new home, appliances, smart phone, computers, medical instruments, new building..... SALES ARE ALL UP.  Shortage of Inventory of home for sales. The only area where it went bad is the prices of gas which is good for the America. So I'm not sure where and what is your indications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point.  I'm not talking about nurses and doctors.  I'm talking about those of us who work in support positions.  MAs, CNAs, people on the administrative side of the medical field.  I'm an MT, and I was looking for a part time job to supplement my income.  Of course, I could have gotten another part time job as an MT anywhere, but I wanted something different.  There are not many jobs out there.  That is just a fact.  A lot of them will only hire part time employees.  Did you miss the link I posted?  This is something a lot of employers are doing now!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post I mentioned several areas not just nurses and doctors. You are working from your home as an MT. What is an MT working from home? MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> You don't make sense at all. You are looking for a part time job and you can get a par time job an as MT(whatever that is) if you wanted. Yet you are wasting a lot of time and complaining looking for something else. Why don't you stick with the job you know to stop your misery. Either you are lying here or you just don't know what you are doing or both.
> I'm retired now and no longer involve in day to day operations but I'm still active on the background monitoring my company. That is why I have time to mess in the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An MT is a medical transcriptionist, and I wanted a different job because I wanted to do something different and work outside of my home.  I'm not in any misery.  I'm just telling you how difficult it really is out there to get a good job, and I posted links that back up my claims.
> 
> Surprise, you are retired, not in the job market, and have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am retired but very active in monitoring my company and very aware of the job market. That is part of owning a business in last 30 years. If you are looking for a job like CNA ( nursing aide)  you know that this is a VERY competitive at the lowest end. Meaning you are desperate. It makes it harder if you do not have experience.
> BTW even though I'm retired my office still intact and play as an auditor at least 2 or 3 times a month. My son is my CEO.
Click to expand...


This makes very little sense at all.


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> That is just rotten and should make us ALL feel embarrassed.    A bunch of bureaucrats running our hospitals.  Great.



I have no problem with bureaucrats running organisations provided the understand what it is they are running and they have emerged from within the sector...along the lines of Professors of Medicine running hospitals. They must be sensitive to the NEEDS of their clients.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> That is just rotten and should make us ALL feel embarrassed.    A bunch of bureaucrats running our hospitals.  Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with bureaucrats running organisations provided the understand what it is they are running and they have emerged from within the sector...along the lines of Professors of Medicine running hospitals. They must be sensitive to the NEEDS of their clients.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Well therein lies the problem.  They are usually just bureaucrats who care more about politics than the people.  That is pretty typical with government run organizations.  That's why everyone hates them.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there. Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.


Isn't this a good thing?  The absence of help wanted ads means that people have been hired, so they no longer need to run ads.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> I already did land a job


See?

And did you remember to thank President Obama? (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Synthaholic

jillian said:


> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are unemployable for some reason. Give me your resume without personal info and a zip code within 50 miles of your home and I will fiond a job for you. No charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post count doesn't mean shit.  You can get high post counts pretty fucking easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you have to be here to get a post count.
> 
> in other words, pot/kettle....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, a high post count is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

I have 31k posts since* 2010* and feel like I spend way too much time here.  It's a time suck.


----------



## Synthaholic

PredFan said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not just the worst POTUS in history, he has lately shown himself to be a horrible human being as well.
> 
> The people who voted this monster in office, especially the second time, should be very ashamed of themselves. They are equally responsible for the shit storm our country finds itself in.
Click to expand...

Why do you hate America?  We're not anywhere close to being in a shitstorm.  Things are looking pretty fucking great!


----------



## Synthaholic

charwin95 said:


> MT normally is called Med. Tech.


I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> “The scope of the VA’s incompetence


The VA isn't incompetent, it's overloaded.  It was meant to be there for combat-related injuries, not complete, free health care for leaches who never saw any combat.  But Congresscritters have learned that nothing gets them votes like giving blowjobs to the military so they keep sweetening the government freebies every year.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> A vet in South Carolina had to wait nine months for a colonoscopy. After that long wait time, he was diagnosed with stage three cancer that could have been better treated with an earlier detection.


Then why the fuck didn't he go to a regular doctor?

Because it wasn't free, on the backs of the taxpayers, and he would have had to spend part of his free government pension for life that he gets for sitting on his fat ass.


----------



## Searcher44

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today




Obama's been trying to transition from a war economy/society to a peace economy/society. That's not an easy job especially with American Jihadists like you stoning him and stabbing him in the back. Every American should be embarrassed you're an American today.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vet in South Carolina had to wait nine months for a colonoscopy. After that long wait time, he was diagnosed with stage three cancer that could have been better treated with an earlier detection.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck didn't he go to a regular doctor?
> 
> Because it wasn't free, on the backs of the taxpayers, and he would have had to spend part of his free government pension for life that he gets for sitting on his fat ass.
Click to expand...


Because he is a VETERAN.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
Click to expand...


What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would trust a person who is here ALL day long every day posting and claims he has a job.  You are probably collecting social security income, aren't you?  Otherwise, you wouldn't have the time to be here all day long like you are and then also at night and calling into lame podcasts.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post count doesn't mean shit.  You can get high post counts pretty fucking easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you have to be here to get a post count.
> 
> in other words, pot/kettle....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, a high post count is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 31k posts since* 2010* and feel like I spend way too much time here.  It's a time suck.
Click to expand...


Then leave.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
Click to expand...


I have way more posts than either of you because I'm younger, more energetic, and more people want to converse with me.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did land a job
> 
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> And did you remember to thank President Obama? (praise be unto Him!)
Click to expand...


Do you have anything intelligent to add to this discussion or just more Obama ass kissing?  Your nose is brown, and you smell like poo.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vet in South Carolina had to wait nine months for a colonoscopy. After that long wait time, he was diagnosed with stage three cancer that could have been better treated with an earlier detection.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck didn't he go to a regular doctor?
> 
> Because it wasn't free, on the backs of the taxpayers, and he would have had to spend part of his free government pension for life that he gets for sitting on his fat ass.
Click to expand...


I notice that you have not been able to intelligently discuss any of my very valid points that I have made.  You only throw yourself on the floor, kick your feet and scream about how great your "dear leader" is.  You have been brainwashed by, of all people, a POLITICIAN.    What a goon.


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry, I don't mean to be rude, but I don't really think you people who are retirees should be speaking about the job market.  You don't have a clue, so don't try to come here to this thread and act as if you know what is happening out there.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The scope of the VA’s incompetence
> 
> 
> 
> The VA isn't incompetent, it's overloaded.  It was meant to be there for combat-related injuries, not complete, free health care for leaches who never saw any combat.  But Congresscritters have learned that nothing gets them votes like giving blowjobs to the military so they keep sweetening the government freebies every year.
Click to expand...


There have been numerous instances where incompetence most definitely played a role.  Now, stop making excuses for incompetence.  It is a known fact that whenever the government is involved, there is going to be politicking, game playing, wasted money, tons of red tape, and fraud.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there. Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this a good thing?  The absence of help wanted ads means that people have been hired, so they no longer need to run ads.
Click to expand...


???  Obviously you don't have a clue.  Why are you here in this thread making stupid comments??  It's a nuisance and prevents intelligent discussion amongst others who actually are familiar with the issues and know what is going on.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vet in South Carolina had to wait nine months for a colonoscopy. After that long wait time, he was diagnosed with stage three cancer that could have been better treated with an earlier detection.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck didn't he go to a regular doctor?
> 
> Because it wasn't free, on the backs of the taxpayers, and he would have had to spend part of his free government pension for life that he gets for sitting on his fat ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is a VETERAN.
Click to expand...

...and?  He should let his health get worse instead of spending some money?

We keep hearing from wingnuts that "America has the best health care in the world".  Yet this guy doesn't take advantage of that, and instead decides to wait 9 months for free government handouts?

Fuck him.  He's too stupid and/or greedy to get any sympathy from me.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
Click to expand...

I'm not old!  



I'm probably around your age.  Maybe I was just hoping you were a massage therapist.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post count doesn't mean shit.  You can get high post counts pretty fucking easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you have to be here to get a post count.
> 
> in other words, pot/kettle....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, a high post count is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 31k posts since* 2010* and feel like I spend way too much time here.  It's a time suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then leave.
Click to expand...

I do!  Frequently!


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have way more posts than either of you because I'm younger, more energetic, and more people want to converse with me.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that must be it.  



OR...

You have way more posts because you really don't put any thought into them, so it takes no time at all!


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> known fact


^^^ Runs counter to conservative dogma.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there are just not a LOT of jobs out there. Like I said, the entire help wanted section is not even half a page for my area.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this a good thing?  The absence of help wanted ads means that people have been hired, so they no longer need to run ads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???  Obviously you don't have a clue.  Why are you here in this thread making stupid comments??  It's a nuisance and prevents intelligent discussion amongst others who actually are familiar with the issues and know what is going on.
Click to expand...

I don't know.  If I have 10 different jobs to fill and put 10 ads in the help wanted, then fill 8 of them, I'll only need to put 2 jobs in the help wanted, correct?

Therefore, less jobs in the help wanted.  Seems fairly simple to me.


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vet in South Carolina had to wait nine months for a colonoscopy. After that long wait time, he was diagnosed with stage three cancer that could have been better treated with an earlier detection.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck didn't he go to a regular doctor?
> 
> Because it wasn't free, on the backs of the taxpayers, and he would have had to spend part of his free government pension for life that he gets for sitting on his fat ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is a VETERAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and?  He should let his health get worse instead of spending some money?
> 
> We keep hearing from wingnuts that "America has the best health care in the world".  Yet this guy doesn't take advantage of that, and instead decides to wait 9 months for free government handouts?
> 
> Fuck him.  He's too stupid and/or greedy to get any sympathy from me.
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not just the worst POTUS in history, he has lately shown himself to be a horrible human being as well.
> 
> The people who voted this monster in office, especially the second time, should be very ashamed of themselves. They are equally responsible for the shit storm our country finds itself in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?  We're not anywhere close to being in a shitstorm.  Things are looking pretty fucking great!
Click to expand...


Why are you such an ignorant hack?


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not just the worst POTUS in history, he has lately shown himself to be a horrible human being as well.
> 
> The people who voted this monster in office, especially the second time, should be very ashamed of themselves. They are equally responsible for the shit storm our country finds itself in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?  We're not anywhere close to being in a shitstorm.  Things are looking pretty fucking great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you such an ignorant hack?
Click to expand...


you should look in the mirror and ask yourself that question.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
Click to expand...


Actually ChrisL... I'm in the medical instrumentation business so I deal with hospitals, research labs both military and commercial. So I'm very familiar with clinics and hospital jobs. 
My parents never collected SS benefits. Me and my wife will not collect it either. SS check is not even enough to pay my gas boat for 1 week. That's okay I allow you to insult me.


----------



## PredFan

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not just the worst POTUS in history, he has lately shown himself to be a horrible human being as well.
> 
> The people who voted this monster in office, especially the second time, should be very ashamed of themselves. They are equally responsible for the shit storm our country finds itself in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?  We're not anywhere close to being in a shitstorm.  Things are looking pretty fucking great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you such an ignorant hack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should look in the mirror and ask yourself that question.
Click to expand...


So, is there a certain look that an ignorant hack has?

I thought you had me on ignore. If that is the level of stupid that you still post, please put me back on ignore.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have almost 37,000 posts in a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have way more posts than either of you because I'm younger, more energetic, and more people want to converse with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that must be it.
> 
> 
> 
> OR...
> 
> You have way more posts because you really don't put any thought into them, so it takes no time at all!
Click to expand...


The first statement was correct.  The one after the "or" is totally off.    My posts are awesome, and you know it.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually ChrisL... I'm in the medical instrumentation business so I deal with hospitals, research labs both military and commercial. So I'm very familiar with clinics and hospital jobs.
> My parents never collected SS benefits. Me and my wife will not collect it either. SS check is not even enough to pay my gas boat for 1 week. That's okay I allow you to insult me.
Click to expand...


That is only ONE of the things MT stands for.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually ChrisL... I'm in the medical instrumentation business so I deal with hospitals, research labs both military and commercial. So I'm very familiar with clinics and hospital jobs.
> My parents never collected SS benefits. Me and my wife will not collect it either. SS check is not even enough to pay my gas boat for 1 week. That's okay I allow you to insult me.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now you are going to argue with me about what an MT is and what I do for a living?  Hmm.  Okay.    In MY line of work, MT stands for Medical Transcriptionist.  That is what I do, so I know a lot about the health care industry.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually ChrisL... I'm in the medical instrumentation business so I deal with hospitals, research labs both military and commercial. So I'm very familiar with clinics and hospital jobs.
> My parents never collected SS benefits. Me and my wife will not collect it either. SS check is not even enough to pay my gas boat for 1 week. That's okay I allow you to insult me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you are going to argue with me about what an MT is and what I do for a living?  Hmm.  Okay.    In MY line of work, MT stands for Medical Transcriptionist.  That is what I do, so I know a lot about the health care industry.
Click to expand...


Yeah right.....since you know so much about what MT means. So why didn't you specify to begin with? So I made you a Med Tech. other called it Massage Therapist or Mental Therapy patient.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually ChrisL... I'm in the medical instrumentation business so I deal with hospitals, research labs both military and commercial. So I'm very familiar with clinics and hospital jobs.
> My parents never collected SS benefits. Me and my wife will not collect it either. SS check is not even enough to pay my gas boat for 1 week. That's okay I allow you to insult me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you are going to argue with me about what an MT is and what I do for a living?  Hmm.  Okay.    In MY line of work, MT stands for Medical Transcriptionist.  That is what I do, so I know a lot about the health care industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right.....since you know so much about what MT means. So why didn't you specify to begin with? So I made you a Med Tech. other called it Massage Therapist or Mental Therapy patient.
Click to expand...


How much longer are you going to continue with this ridiculous pettiness?


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MT normally is called Med. Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually ChrisL... I'm in the medical instrumentation business so I deal with hospitals, research labs both military and commercial. So I'm very familiar with clinics and hospital jobs.
> My parents never collected SS benefits. Me and my wife will not collect it either. SS check is not even enough to pay my gas boat for 1 week. That's okay I allow you to insult me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you are going to argue with me about what an MT is and what I do for a living?  Hmm.  Okay.    In MY line of work, MT stands for Medical Transcriptionist.  That is what I do, so I know a lot about the health care industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right.....since you know so much about what MT means. So why didn't you specify to begin with? So I made you a Med Tech. other called it Massage Therapist or Mental Therapy patient.
Click to expand...


Grow up!


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed MT meant Massage Therapist.  But I was just guessing, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually ChrisL... I'm in the medical instrumentation business so I deal with hospitals, research labs both military and commercial. So I'm very familiar with clinics and hospital jobs.
> My parents never collected SS benefits. Me and my wife will not collect it either. SS check is not even enough to pay my gas boat for 1 week. That's okay I allow you to insult me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you are going to argue with me about what an MT is and what I do for a living?  Hmm.  Okay.    In MY line of work, MT stands for Medical Transcriptionist.  That is what I do, so I know a lot about the health care industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right.....since you know so much about what MT means. So why didn't you specify to begin with? So I made you a Med Tech. other called it Massage Therapist or Mental Therapy patient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up!
Click to expand...


Me?    You have to respond 2 times on my post of the same subject. You are an amazing woman.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is an MT?  Funny, when I google it, neither of the occupations that you two dolts mention comes up at all.  Lol.    You two are OLD and have been out of the work force for YEARS and have no clue what you are talking about.  Go to a thread you are familiar with, maybe one about how to stretch your retirement funds and living off other peoples' backs on Social Security or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ChrisL... I'm in the medical instrumentation business so I deal with hospitals, research labs both military and commercial. So I'm very familiar with clinics and hospital jobs.
> My parents never collected SS benefits. Me and my wife will not collect it either. SS check is not even enough to pay my gas boat for 1 week. That's okay I allow you to insult me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you are going to argue with me about what an MT is and what I do for a living?  Hmm.  Okay.    In MY line of work, MT stands for Medical Transcriptionist.  That is what I do, so I know a lot about the health care industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right.....since you know so much about what MT means. So why didn't you specify to begin with? So I made you a Med Tech. other called it Massage Therapist or Mental Therapy patient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me?    You have to respond 2 times on my post of the same subject. You are an amazing woman.
Click to expand...


I'll take that as a compliment, so thank you.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> That is only ONE of the things MT stands for.


Yeah - it also stands for Massage Therapist.


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> *I am Embarrassed to be an American Today*
> 
> David Coughlin
> 11/7/12
> 
> 
> Barack Obama is not my president, not by a long shot, but unfortunately he is the president of my country. I am embarrassed to be an American today where so many people are oblivious to the damage being done to the fabric of our country and who voted for four more years of his destruction.
> 
> I cannot understand how so many people know so little about this man, and when they find out the facts about his background, choose to ignore his anti-American influences, his checkered past, his hidden records, and his lack of any accomplishment other than being elected to political office. I cannot understand how these same people see Obama's economic policies that failed to address the underlying problems and served to stagnate and lengthen the economic recovery. I cannot understand how these same people can watch Obama's foreign-policy tactics and not see America's reputation and influence degrade before their eyes. It is said that there are now two Americas that are not on speaking terms. I certainly do not understand this other America.
> 
> We have finally finished the most divisive and negative presidential campaign where Obama ran away from his record and instead attacked his challenger as his only campaign strategy. Again voters elected a president with no defined agenda, other than a continuation of the failed policies of his first term. His biggest electoral advantage was the mainstream media who "came out of the closet" to openly embrace their liberal icon President. I will not stand by quietly and watch this administration do further damage to my country.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Blog: I am Embarrassed to be an American Today



You progressive liberals are to hard on David Coughlin, a lot of the country agrees with him. What difference does in make, obongo has apologized for America and many don't like it... 

*Arrogant, Divisive, Derisive: 9 Countries Obama Has Insulted*
*...*


----------

